# Daily driver Jan07 -Feb07 Build off!



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Jan,feb- Daily driver !


Let this be all your own work ! </span>[/u]


Open the mind and look out the window why your on the road ! Now put it in plastic !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MINIDREAMS INC. Daily driver ! 

My frist 1 will be a 70 Impala ! LOL! 










The next one will be an 05 Impala cop car !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey i just got a 56 nomad kit today all i have done to it is a sunroof but everything else is untouched could i use that????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 26 2006, 01:10 AM~6825522
> *hey i just got a 56 nomad kit today all i have done to it is a sunroof but everything else is untouched could i use that????
> *



If glue the top in and start over ! :cheesy: 


You know you must start with a new kit ! :uh: Show a pic of how it sets right now with the Lay it low screen in the back ground and the last pic i post ed over in the off topic RANDOM PIC post ! ALL IN 1 SHOT !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 11:01 PM~6825476
> *[/size] Its opened to anymake or yr but keep in mind this is a Lowrider based forum ! *



:uh: :uh: so what you trying to say here? It has to be a low low?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 26 2006, 01:20 AM~6825568
> *:uh:  :uh:   so what you trying to say here?  It has to be a low low?
> *


Not at all ! Just something you would see every day ! That is focused around the life style of the forum ! 

Lowriders , buckets with wires, a truck rollin 22s and up a car high riding ! Stuff like that! Dont go and build a 1972 winnebago motorhome on some 22s ! Be real about it ! 

Hell You could even post up a Motorcycle ! I work with a dude that rode his shit when we got that 9 in snow fall a few weeks ago ! Its his only way to get around ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 10:13 PM~6825542
> *If  glue  the  top  in  and  start  over !  :cheesy:
> You  know  you  must  start  with a  new  kit ! :uh:  Show  a  pic  of  how  it  sets  right  now  with the  Lay it  low  screen  in the  back  ground  and  the  last  pic  i  post ed  over  in  the  off topic  RANDOM  PIC  post  ! ALL IN 1  SHOT !
> *



cant glue it back on cause i hacked it off cause i dont have a dremal but since its a problem entering a car that has just a sunroof i'll just skip this build off

and heres how it looks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Your IN ! Good job on finding all that shit out ! LITTLE FUCKER !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

im get me a kit sometime before the 7th, and ill be in this one


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 11:27 PM~6825605
> *LOL!  Your  IN !    Good  job  on  finding  all that  shit out !  LITTLE  FUCKER !
> *


"very sneaky sir"


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i might end up entering this one, if so i will mos def enter b4 the 7th...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 11:25 PM~6825591
> *Hell  You  could  even  post  up a  Motorcycle !  I  work  with  a  dude  that  rode his  shit  when  we  got that  9 in snow fall a  few weeks  ago !  Its  his  only  way  to  get  around !  LOL!
> *



cool, thanks Mini, I thought so but wasn't sure. 

There is this guy here by me, thats all he has is a enduro street/dirt bike. The fucker rides that thing everyday. Might as well work for the post office............ rain, sleet and snow, I meet him every morning after work. All bundled up, freezing his nads off. 
He's probaly the one laughing tho, I spend 50$ a week to go back and forth to work, he probaly spends that in a month. 
I need to start riding mine more.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

is the contest over at the end of feb.?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Im in Im game, Ill post a pic ASAP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'M IN MINI YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT I'M DOING............


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 26 2006, 02:23 AM~6825838
> *is the contest over at the end of feb.?
> *


YES ! 


The goal of these build offs are to keep us building ! And now that the year is up us we layed out the build off plans to help you pick and choose which to enter instead have having buildoffs pop up that never go anywhere ! And If your on here just to B/S then these quick builds should help you get some stuff finish ! LOL!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

EVEN BETTER IT SHOULD BE A BUILD OF YOUR OWN DAILY DRIVER WITH REAL PICTURES TO PROVE!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Mini, those are the same ones you're doing for the year long build.

I'm in. Not sure with what yet though.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> *EVEN BETTER IT SHOULD BE A BUILD OF YOUR OWN DAILY DRIVER WITH REAL PICTURES TO PROVE!!!!!!! *


i would do that, but i dont think anyone makes a 91 ford aerostar...

i will have pics fo what im doing soon!


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

i want to join


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i want that kit


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thers 3 of those in my local Zellers! i think they want 10 bucks for it. :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Whats zellers?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

is that a serious question? it like walmart or sears or the bay, its a big store! there are chains of these stores all over the place!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Sorry ive never hear of it befor. I have walmart and target


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

YOU DONT HAVE A ZELLERS ANYWHERE BY YOU AT ALL!?! THATS CRASY! THEY ARE IN ALMOST EVERY MALL ARE STRIPMALL ALMOST EVERY WHERE AROUND HERE IN CANADA AND MY INLAWS OWN A CABIN ON THE BASE OF MT.BAKER SO WE GO ACROSS TO THE STATES ALOT AND THERE ARE TONES DOWN THERE! I GUESS THE FURTHER YOU GO DOWN THERE THE LESS ZELLERS THERE ARE. :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Well you live in canada i live in the states


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

there are Zellers in the states!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

COUNT ME IN FOR THE DAILY DRIVER WITH THIS KIT


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Im in


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 26 2006, 07:32 PM~6831244
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I got this kit for Christmas :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

my entry


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

im waitin for my hilux that i got from pokey to come in and i will join this build.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 27 2006, 01:54 PM~6836496
> *my entry
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 27 2006, 01:54 PM~6836496
> *my entry
> 
> 
> ...


BASTARD :angry:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2006, 01:58 PM~6836523
> *BASTARD :angry:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: still nada on the others :angry: :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 27 2006, 02:54 PM~6836496
> *my entry
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

dammm the 79 malibu is fucking nice


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 27 2006, 02:02 PM~6836567
> *:banghead:  :banghead: still nada on the others :angry:  :angry:
> *


WHAT COLOR YOU GOING WITH THIS ONE?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

dunno yet


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

my entry...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 27 2006, 04:24 PM~6837130
> *my entry...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 u making that a low?????


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i was kinda thinking of making it a low, butif not, im gonna use the rims pictured... there not the ones from the kit, there like enkei or something...

they kinda look like 86 camaro rims?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Dec 27 2006, 05:55 PM~6837953
> *i was kinda thinking of making it a low, butif not, im gonna use the rims pictured... there not the ones from the kit, there like enkei or something...
> 
> they kinda look like 86 camaro rims?
> *


OH I THINK THAT'LL LOOK BAD ASS AS A LOW LOW :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

Maybe ill get mock up pics of it lowlow and with the other rims...


----------



## idratherbestoned (Apr 14, 2006)

im in


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

i want to join also


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Damn i wish i saw this like 2 days ago... i just started my monte today but didnt take a pic when it was a new kit...


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

im in, pics tommorow, my 66 chevelle wagon mabey


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

could i enter this with my nissan king cab the only thing thta is don is the cab and the body has been glued to gethher and shaved
i can post up pics if you would like i would like to be in this build if not no biggy


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm gonna pick up a kit so i can join this shit, i havent been in a build for awhile...


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

im in








the 62 is mine








and this is mi lil bros we botch joinin


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

this starts on jan. 7th right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Dec 28 2006, 04:39 PM~6845931
> *this starts on jan. 7th right?
> *



its starts on jan1st ! the 7th is the cut off date ! you must enter your project by the 7th ! 


you and your brother are in ! but remember you cant start till the 1st !


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

alright kool


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well i might not enter the v-dub bus as the daily driver, because i imagined this for it, and it might be too custom to be a daily driver, unless it doesnt have a shiny paint job, and some bondo and primer spots on it , you know?










i dont know?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 25 2006, 10:26 PM~6825598
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im goin old school layed out on craigers :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 28 2006, 05:34 PM~6847534
> *im goin old school layed out on craigers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

gooo twinn i gotta 79 malibu you should paint it goat shit brown with beige landau top id def buy it


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*here is my entry..im goin in the daily driver class..*


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

I will get in on this.. Just need to pick up a model...

Not sure if i Want to Build a Truck Or a Classic ?


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Theres mine...


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

can anyone sell me a cuttlass supreme kit?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Dec 29 2006, 11:08 AM~6853814
> *can anyone sell me a cuttlass supreme kit?
> *


  CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG, BUT I DON'T THINK THEY ARE OUT YET


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Dec 29 2006, 01:08 PM~6853814
> *can anyone sell me a cuttlass supreme kit?
> *


Don't make one, YOU'D have to make it yourself.


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

my bro will acttually be doing this


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

Full Member

Posts: 162
Joined: Oct 2006




my bro will acttually be doing this 


--------------------

_benji collins 
this is what he will be doing


Full Member

Posts: 162
Joined: Oct 2006




my bro will acttually be doing this 


--------------------

benji collins_


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im not gonna do my v-dub, im gonna build that too custom for this build, but i am STILL in this, i have to wait till i get my 66 chevelle wagon body from a friend, and i will have a complete kit.... then i will get pics of it and start it LOL


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Mini, Do you think all of these people responding will actually build. I mean we had like 15 say they wanted in on the truck build off, yet now there is only like maybe 5.............

I hope everyone does these build offs. 

I have learned more in the past month on this site that I have in the past 10 years. I was always looking for a site like this. It helps you and keeps you motivated.

Anyway, I'll be posting my daily up this weekend. I have like 7 kits to choose from.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its hard to tell ! We have so many wolivers out here !

you know we do this just to keep you guys buildin ! plus i just love to build ! you better belive if i enter i will build !and most the time i get ,more then 1 done ! lol!

To everyone on here just build to have fun if you dont make dont worry ! but FINISH WHAT YOU START!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree Mini....I will always finish what I start also. I don't get how you build so fast and so perfect.......but I'm learning some tricks talking with Roger and keeping an eye out how you do things also.

Anyway....This should be a fun thing.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YOU GOT IT BRO!! YOU GUYS HAVE ME MORE MOTIVATED TO BUILD, THEN EVERY HAVE BEEN!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i know im goin to finish on this built since i didnt on the truck built off..MAN I WANT TO START RIGHT NOW BUT I CANT.. :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 29 2006, 03:35 PM~6855069
> *i know im goin to finish on this built since i didnt on the truck built off..MAN I WANT TO START RIGHT NOW BUT I CANT.. :tears:
> *


3 DAYS ! thats all thats left ! Is 3 days !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 29 2006, 03:35 PM~6855069
> *i know im goin to finish on this built since i didnt on the truck built off..MAN I WANT TO START RIGHT NOW BUT I CANT.. :tears:
> *


Plan everything out over the next 3 days so once January 1 hits you can get to it :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's my entry....I am going back with this one! Taking things back to some straight old school shit!


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Mini...or whoever is kinda putting this deal on..I got a question, i was only gonna do one model for this build. But I started browsing around for ideas for the 76, and I saw so many different rides and got so many ideas that now i want to do two. And I want to do two Caprice's, I got that one I just posted which is unopened and I have another one but its painted...well was painted its sittin in brake fluid now..So since it really has no work done to it can I still enter it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Dec 29 2006, 10:40 PM~6858731
> *Hey Mini...or whoever is kinda putting this deal on..I got a question, i was only gonna do one model for this build. But I started browsing around for ideas for the 76, and I saw so many different rides and got so many ideas that now i want to do two.  And I want to do two Caprice's, I got that one I just posted which is unopened and I have another one but its painted...well was painted its sittin in brake fluid now..So since it really has no work done to it can I still enter it?
> *


Tell you what ! Just to keep it fair ! I would say build the frist 1 ! And keeep it for the build off ! And as for the 1 thats started Just build it ! Look ! Take care of the dailt driver and then push out a second ride ! LOL! You dont need the build off to build another kit ! JUST BUILD IT CAUSE YOU WANT TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i will be posting pics of my daily driver as soon as i get one of my wagons!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

gonna do this 1 instead of the malibu.going to take my time on that 1


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm in going to get my kit right now


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Dec 30 2006, 05:12 PM~6864617
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...



hey homie, i got an engine and engine bay for that all painted and stuff, if you want it pm me..... it would be cool to open that up and put it in there....

(its from the ext)


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Heres my entry , Hobby shop was having a clearance sale


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok i am in here is mine....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

allright here's mine!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sorry double pic post!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK! 12 am and its time to build ! Even though this contest is just for fun Please take your time and ENjoy ! The more fun you have and the time you take youll get a better model in the end ! 


Again The top builders of LIL have come together to build this 07 build off lay out to keep the hobby moving!  And with the hope that we all can grow as builders by doing these ! 

I hope this helps someone ! Peace!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2006, 12:26 PM~6870118
> *OK!  12 am    and  its  time  to  build !    Even though  this  contest  is  just  for  fun  Please  take  your  time  and  ENjoy !    The  more  fun  you  have  and the  time  you  take  youll  get  a  better  model  in the  end !
> Again  The  top  builders  of  LIL  have  come  together  to  build  this  07  build  off  lay  out  to  keep  the  hobby  moving!  And  with the  hope  that  we  all  can  grow  as  builders  by  doing  these !
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:   can't wait 'till midnight, hopefully i'm not to drunk to lay down some primer :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

ok ill get in this and maybe even finish this time :tongue: 










been waiting to build this one and this daily driver buildoff seems like the perfect time :thumbsup: 










i have to get some new batteries for my camera but the kit isnt started yet


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like the wires on that car. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CEDEZ WITH WIRES, LOOK KOOL


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: it might get the gold deep dishes though :dunno:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

got some batteries


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

so we can start.... aawwwwww., i still need to get my package


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

OH nevermind, i got another velle wagon.... so here is my entry for teh daily driver.... is it alright i use the painted engine, i painted that like four months ago,,, but i might just use a parts pack engine....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

drawing of what it might look like when its done....

it looks more like a 66, but hell, i tried..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

my brother wants to get in on this one too, he will be doing a 79 camaro... i will get a pic soon.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

IM IN IF I STILL CAN.


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

happy new year its 07 here


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's mine.










I may change my mind by the 7th, but for now this is it.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

HERE IS MY BROTHERS ENTRY FOR THIS BUILD OFF.....

ITS A 79 Z-28


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2006, 01:01 AM~6825476
> *Jan,feb- Daily driver !
> Let  this  be  all  your  own  work ! </span>[/u]
> Open the  mind  and  look  out the  window  why  your  on the  road !  Now  put it  in  plastic !
> *



Its time ! LETS GET TO BUILDING !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Mini, please don't have your's done by tonight.

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2007, 02:46 AM~6873914
> *Hey Mini, please don't have your's done by tonight.
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: X2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2007, 02:46 AM~6873914
> *Hey Mini, please don't have your's done by tonight.
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



i GOT TO WORK TONIGHT ! bUT tHEN I AM OFF FOR 3 DAYS ! lol! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

3 Whole days.........Hell you ought to be able to matche 2006's total in that amount of time. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2007, 03:14 AM~6874038
> *3 Whole days.........Hell you ought to be able to matche 2006's total in that amount of time.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Now you know what BUILDERS do ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Honestly bro, the more you pump out, the more inspiration I get. I get a ton of ideas from you.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

in the AM i'll have some paint layed on bright and early


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

for got to put my name and date so here you go im in


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Jan 1 2007, 04:39 AM~6874529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: damn foo ur hella behind on ur date


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

o damn i am my bad i havent gone to sleep tho n im tired as fuk but o well...EVERYBODY I MEANT 1/1/06 :rofl:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

1/1/07 LOL

i know what its like being tired LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i already got my velle wagon in paint, i used a white primer.... gold for the base coat, and testors mettallic red is gonna be teh color, i got the first coat on it and like....its preeeeeety, im starting the new year off with a BANG!!!!!


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

heres mine all primed, im not sure on what to paint it yet candy apple red or black n blue pearl...any suggestions


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

BLACK AND BLUE PEARL!!!!

Here is my velle wagon in paint, the first pic show the white roof b4 i masked it for the metal flake red... what you guys think...

<img src=\'http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g1/Wagon_Guy1989/Daily%20Driver%201965%20Velle%20Wagon/Picture235.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g1/Wagon_Guy1989/Daily%20Driver%201965%20Velle%20Wagon/Picture239.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

my first 2007 paint job!!!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 looks good from here


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

well i think you guys have gotten a good start On your kits ! I wont be able to start on mine till after i get the 60 truck for lowandbyond finished ! But after that I will be on them ! 


Later And Keep building ! I be back on after work !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres an outside pic of the velle, i had to get an outside pic so i can show how much this paint really pops!!!!

its all spraycan paint :cheesy:

and yes, theres two small lines on the hood, there gold!


















hope this works for a daily driver... its just a daily driver, that someone JUST polished LOL, even thos i havent polished it yet...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks good wagonguy!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks Good.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good wagon guy 
damn you mofos dont waste no time :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

ima monsta 
i do monsta stuff
29's on tha escalade a monsta truck

black and blue pearl


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:










:angry: the body kinda cracked up towards the rear end and i wasnt even feeling the paint combos i layed out so ima try it one more time :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

not to mention the combo i layed out was a dark candy on top the ight purple lines with a light candy blue on bottem i might just go 2-tone but iono :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 1 2007, 03:38 PM~6877124
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that the spray on paint stripper, if so, how does it work?

and ya, im on the bandwagon because i have been waitin gto start this built for a couple weeks now....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

its easy off but it aint really doin nothing to this paint ima go buy a few quarts of brake fluid and fill up tha gold pond :biggrin:

and easyoff u just spray it let it sit then scrub it with hot water and i use a s.o.s. pad


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

are we aloud to start working on the project yet


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

sorry guys but i gotta get outta this one cuz i started my car n i cant find my camera n i been havin a real good day n its almost finished but if i find my cam ill post pics of it done


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Jan 1 2007, 07:30 PM~6877825
> *sorry guys but i gotta get outta this one cuz i started my car n i cant find my camera n i been havin a real good day n its almost finished but if i find my cam ill post pics of it done
> *


 :angry: I SMELL BULL SHIT!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

> *sorry guys but i gotta get outta this one cuz i started my car n i cant find my camera n i been havin a real good day n its almost finished but if i find my cam ill post pics of it done*


 :0 Are the numbers dropping already?!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

naw im foreal but actually im back in im buildin a 63 imp now i almost got my 62 finished ill post pics


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

IM NAMING IT "MONSTA"


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

just a lil bit work left to do


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn u got like a month left, slow down, patience pays... do more detail, looks good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Thats what I was thinkin! But it does look good thus far..But like he said do a lil detail work, you would be suprised how much a difference the lil things will make.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I am switching.......I'm in with a 58 Impala.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Jan 1 2007, 07:15 PM~6878086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow, better take it apart. Finish painted the plastic parts...Good stuff though :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Is it tooo late?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 2 2007, 02:51 AM~6880550
> *Is it tooo late?
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE ! Have at it Bro ! Thats a cool kit ! Make the best of it !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2007, 12:18 PM~6875611
> *well  i  think  you  guys  have  gotten  a  good  start  On  your  kits !  I  wont  be  able  to  start  on  mine  till  after  i  get  the  60 truck  for  lowandbyond finished !  But  after  that  I  will  be  on  them !
> Later  And  Keep  building !  I  be  back on  after  work !
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: No rush homie. 



Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

I think i start my kit 2day


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

can you say "Heaven Sent" .......... ? :cheesy:









what ya think, the daily driver base im going for is, a daily drivwer lowrider LOL


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: that looks perfect on there :thumbsup: 

i better get started


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LOOKIN REAL NICE WAGONGUY!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

damb you are going to be done quick...
looking good wagonguy...

i still have not opened the box yet..lol


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Can i still get in?


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

yeah i thinkentries stop on the 7th


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Well I ain't got a whole hell of alot done on the Carpice yet...Got the T-tops cut some minor body work and sprayed some primer. Should start laying down the paint tonight!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

hey mini can i play? :cheesy: 










the top one is sealed. the bottom one is a donor kit, i need the body to make my crew cab :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERE IS MY ENTRY.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Finished My interior :biggrin: But no Pics Batteries went dead :twak:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

OK MINES PRIMERED :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

FINISHING UNDERCARRIGE TONIGHT :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 09:04 PM~6886070
> *FINISHING UNDERCARRIGE TONIGHT :0
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

camera had enough juice to take this blurry ass pic :uh:










interior is all gray and did the speakers and handels and stuff silver


prolly have her done by sunday if the paint on the body goes well :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

I only have 7 days before i go back to work for 14 days. I think I can finish before then.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 2 2007, 10:44 PM~6887016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


63??good luck


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yep and thx


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

candy dash board


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cann (Sep 19, 2006)

Heh, Im gonna start a kit tomorrow (inspired by the forums here) havent built one in soo long but Im to lazy to join the build off lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

U Gottah Love Da Flake :cheesy:











heres before i painted it i was gonna use these rims but ima go with some craigers :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: damn felix thats gonna be bad ass bro


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Man you guys are workin fast, mines almost painted, i gotta shoot the clear tho....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Undies Finished For now :biggrin:










im done workin on this today gotta get ready to hit the sack in a lil bit got a doctor appointment in tha morning


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 09:53 PM~6887730
> *Undies Finished For now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i will try to get pictures of the engine soon, its pretty much finished....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jan 2 2007, 09:23 PM~6888033
> *i will try to get pictures of the engine soon, its pretty much finished....
> *



the other half of my engine block is M.I.A. :angry:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

is it to late to join?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 3 2007, 06:27 AM~6889653
> *???
> *



of course u can homie the post date is the 7th


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good felix!!! if ya need that engine block half let me know i will send it to ya!!


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

I work a little bit on my motor last night and this morning

this is a daily and this is why I not put a lot of chrome and hot stuff 
I just put the cover valve on gold BMF 











now I work on the trunk


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 31 2006, 10:46 PM~6873525
> *IM IN IF I STILL CAN.
> 
> 
> ...


CAN I CHANGE MY CHOISE JUST GOT THIS ONE.


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Got some paint sprayed last night, I figured I'd try something different this time so I laid some patterns out on this one....the first time I have ever tried this! And i must say it came out better than I thought! The lines are a lil crooked but nothing that can't be fixed when I go back in with a gel pen and do some outline work! Tonight I'll finish up the patterns and than its on to the interior!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

BAS ASS DAY 1!! LOOKIN GOOD!!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Any ideas on the console? Never seen 63 in real life so i dont know if the console should be chrome or the same as the interior.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

goes chrome homie!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

whole thing?

another thing. dashboard interior color or wild cherry kandy like the car?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 damn bro that interior looks real with mats 2 damn bro thats sick


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jan 3 2007, 01:43 PM~6891508
> *I work a little bit on my motor last night and this morning
> 
> this is a daily and this is why I not put a lot of chrome and hot stuff
> ...


you should have waxed your spark plug wires


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 3 2007, 04:07 PM~6893890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: love those floor mats, how did you make them???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Gonna Be Painting Today :cheesy: :0


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

briansmodelcars.com go to the tutorials

maybe primer, we'll see


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Doesnt look right


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

ALot of nice progress from everyone! Can't wait to see some of these rides done!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 3 2007, 12:28 AM~6888070
> *is it to late to join?
> *


is it?


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

i think Jan 7 is the last day to join



here is more. i was going to do wild cherry kandy but i kind of like this color




























looks better in person


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

got it primered


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 3 2007, 09:17 PM~6895580
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 holy shit head liner 2 damn bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 2 2007, 06:47 PM~6885891
> *OK MINES PRIMERED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ok so i'm gonna go with these wheels :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:angry: this time the fuggin paint ran :uh: i striped it again and i aint gonna touch it for a few days lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 09:32 PM~6896891
> *:angry: this time the fuggin paint ran :uh: i striped it again and i aint gonna touch it for a few days lol
> *


wicth way did he go. :dunno:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 11:34 PM~6896909
> *wicth way did he go. :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 08:34 PM~6896909
> *wicth way did he go. :dunno:
> *



straight down the front fender :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

better pics





































and this is what she looks like right now


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

here is my entry a 2006 mustang gt


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

ok color is on and clears cant wait to start assembaling it tonight might have it done tonight first build i have done that i have painted and started building in one day pics up later


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*just a small little progress... on my monte..no need to rush ,have plenty of time.. 

-open trunk
-shaved door handle
-moon roof..

then
-next hinge the trunk
-next primer..*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

my progress is body painted gotta do the glass to morow and the chrome then i have to do the engine and engine bay and the suspension inteior is all done will put up picks in the morn good luck every one


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn its on and poppin in here


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok...last night i got the rest of the body masked off and sprayed the final color! This is the first time I tried any patterns...like i said before the lines are a lil off but other than that I was pleased with the results! And the color combo..silver metal flake, ice blue and tru blue pearl...came together very nice! I was thinkin of doing some pen work in the ice blue blocks...but i am not sure what color would look good...and what sort of design would flow right...open to any suggestions! Tonight I'll start on the interior and maybe motor! I also put some different rims up on it..went from the supremes to some wires...not sure which ones look better though.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

there all looking good, keep up the good work


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ALL RIGHT JUST STARTING BUT I HAVE THE TRUNK OPEN AND NOW GOING FOR THE DOORS!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

GOT THE DRIVERS SIDE OPENED UP NOW JUST THE PASSENGER SIDE!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres my Up Date ! All i did was open the roof and cut up the chassie to lowwer the car a few inches! 


















Nothing really fancy on this 1 ! I just want to build it !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nice blade work modeltech---what are your plans with the hinges?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

looking good everyone


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

NO PLANS TILL I GET MY PACKAGE FROM YOU!! LOL!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OK, ALL OPENED UP AND READY FOR SOME DETAIL WORK AND HINGES!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

love this ride :thumbsup: but put the cragars back on it :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 4 2007, 10:50 AM~6900058
> *Ok...last night i got the rest of the body masked off and sprayed the final color! This is the first time I tried any patterns...like i said before the lines are a lil off but other than that I was pleased with the results! And the color combo..silver metal flake, ice blue and tru blue pearl...came together very nice! I was thinkin of doing some pen work in the ice blue blocks...but i am not sure what color would look good...and what sort of design would flow right...open to any suggestions! Tonight I'll start on the interior and maybe motor! I also put some different rims up on it..went from the supremes to some wires...not sure which ones look better though.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

You really think they look better with the cragers? I just torn between the two...orginally i wanted to go old school, with the cragers and a patterned paint job...made some curb feelers and everything!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i think it looks way cooler with the cragars but :dunno: 
ive been really into the oldschool look latley 
but its your ride whatever suits you best :thumbsup:


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 3 2007, 09:08 PM~6896632
> *ok so i'm gonna go with these wheels :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: 








INTERIOR. MONTE CARLO DOOR PANELS AND CHROME PLATED DASH SEATS ARE FROM A MERCEDEZ BENZ KIT:biggrin: 
















ENGINE STILL NEEDS WIRING


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 4 2007, 08:13 PM~6905815
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY FOR THOSE BLURRY ASS PICS, HERE'S SOME BETTER ONES


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

looking good rod


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

sweet looking interior...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the motor is lookin good too! great detail! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

setup and dash complete on to the chassis


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 looks clean bro


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks scooby


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS BADASS  
NICE WORK


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

nice work bro its looking better and better  nice finger nail :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

awww i love what u did with your nails :biggrin:
































































:roflmao: sike


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks 

my toe nails match


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL, anyway, i got my interior pretty much done, just a lil more details to add, then i will get pics of it on here!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*here is update on my built..hope u all like it..*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

for some reason i dont like how it turned out becuz the paint started to run..and now it looks really weird


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 5 2007, 02:20 PM~6911176
> *for some reason i dont like how it turned out becuz the paint started to run..and now it looks really weird
> *


oh i see on the bed??...still looks good 2 me


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks..now im just waitin on the interior and the dash..and figurein out what rims to put on it..that chassie is from other hilix the one that came with it was in the paint booth.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

my interior is done.... i wish my camera would pic up more detail, cuz there is even more than what the cam shows....


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

they're all turning out pretty good


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

my brothers daily driver is already done!!!!










































79 camaro z-28

he said he would drive that everyday!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i primed my car the other day and finally got some glossy black paint today 

so i spray it and it comes out alright .....but i left the garage door open and a lil wind and the guys that come mow the lawn and weedwack 
and now it has lawn trimmings in the damn paint  

so im gonna sand her down and respray her later but here is the look im going with


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

whoa thats pretty mean lookin wagon guy :thumbsup: 
im not a fan of camaros but looks cool


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a quick update, on my build!! i spent alot of time on cleaning up the jambs and figuring out how i will hinge, and do the jambs!! this is the first time i have opened up a car so this stage of the build is slow!! but, i am getting the suspension mocked up and ready to go as well as the engine!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 5 2007, 04:04 PM~6912045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 fuckin sick!!!!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

update

mock up









with this camera its hard to see the actual color so i took it on a few different settings


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 bad ass bro lovin the detail on this :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*here is a small update on the YOTA.i hope u all like it.*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

tight!! are those decals?? if they are they look good!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah there decal there from the radical hilux..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

HEY IMPORT THAT LOOKS SICK MAN! GOOD JOB ON THAT SO FAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks...all i have left is the interior and that goin to be a pain becuz idont know what color to paint the seats..and i just found out i lost all my dub city dvd screens so yeah..thanks for all the comments.. more pics coming soon


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

i want to join


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

MY REAL LIFE DAILY IS A 69 CAPRICE.I USED A 70 IMPALA TO KIND OF DUPLICATE MY CAR. THIS IS WHAT MY 69 LOOKS LIKE NOW.PT.#1








































PT.#2 TO MY DAILY DRIVER BUILD WILL BE WHAT I WOULD LIKE MY REAL CAR TO LOOK LIKE.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

OH YEAH THANKS TO KING OF RIMS FOR THE HUBS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

looking everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

my attempt at a powerball looking setup and my front springs


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

are those working powerballs?! and the coils look good! is the front suspension broken?


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

working? they move around i guess

one of the tie rods or whatever it is broke


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

count me in!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

supposed to be a scrape plate. what do you guys think?


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

its early and nice and sunny i think ima go paint right now :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Got The Base Layed Out Thinkin Of Doin Lace On Teh Bottem Of It AndPuttin Candy Cobalt Blue Over It All :dunno:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that 3 looks perfect blues10 
man you guys are really detailing it up


and definatly feelin the lace and cobalt blue felix :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 6 2007, 08:07 AM~6918585
> *:thumbsup: that 3 looks perfect blues10
> man you guys are really detailing it up
> and definatly feelin the lace and cobalt blue felix :thumbsup:
> *



it dont get any more old school than this sitting on some craigers


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres some pics with the undis and guts in


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

went along and marblized the top and top of the front fenders to give it that 2-tone feel still


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
yeah that has the olschool feel 4sure


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats lookin killer felix!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

did a lil foiling today









man the gold foil is a pain.......wrinkles right up and tears very easily 
but did best i could :dunno:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

looks good from here homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 6 2007, 02:58 PM~6919648
> *did a lil foiling today
> 
> 
> ...



Dont look to bad from here !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 12:00 PM~6918790
> *went along and marblized the top and top of the front fenders to give it that 2-tone feel still
> 
> 
> ...



lets see what lace you got !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2007, 12:08 PM~6919715
> *lets  see what  lace  you  got !
> *



what kind of lace i used?? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks ! Some stuff i use ! I just got it in a larger pattern and i cut out what i laid down ! 


looks like you getting more skills as you keep building ! Keep it up !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2007, 12:18 PM~6919778
> *Thanks  ! Some  stuff  i  use  !  I  just  got  it  in  a  larger  pattern and  i  cut    out  what  i  laid  down !
> looks  like  you  getting  more  skills  as  you  keep  building !  Keep  it  up  !
> *



this one layed a good size line down without cuttin it up would look good on some pattern back grounds

and thanks mini :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

welp, mine is finished, the engine pics dont pick up all the detail i put into it, there are spark plug wires, (with photoetch wire looms) heater hoses, radiator hoses, windsheild washer line, battery is wired, with negative and positive, and alternator wire, and there is brake line..... i still need to polish it..... wut you think?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: clean ride with lots of detail 

the motor is not for me but thats what makes the hobby cool 
personal taste


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

came out clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

That is a bad ass wagon,
great color too....... :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks real good bro!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 01:09 PM~6919723
> *what kind of lace i used?? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


i saw that on pimp my ride when the did the 88 stang that was cherry red


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Heres what it was looking like before i fucked it up.... 












I still got to paint the topside of my frame


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i got in just in time

This will be my entry


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 6 2007, 01:37 PM~6919894
> *:thumbsup: clean ride with lots of detail
> 
> the motor is not for me but thats what makes the hobby cool
> ...



what a lowrider without a big asss rumbly 421 in it?

   :0 :biggrin: 

ya, i didnt like the engine that it came with so i got out my parts pack engiens and viola!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 4 2007, 09:31 PM~6906681
> *SORRY FOR THOSE BLURRY ASS PICS, HERE'S SOME BETTER ONES
> 
> 
> ...


SPRAYED THE ELCO TODAY :biggrin: 
























ALSO WIRED UP THE ENGINE :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

OH SHIT...BLACK DISH WHEELS WOULD LOOK CLEAN KING OF RIMZ!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2007, 09:47 PM~6922648
> *OH SHIT...BLACK DISH WHEELS WOULD LOOK CLEAN KING OF RIMZ!
> *


I HAD SOME IN MIND :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 6 2007, 10:48 PM~6922659
> *I HAD SOME IN MIND :biggrin:
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> SPRAYED THE ELCO TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> > SPRAYED THE ELCO TODAY :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 6 2007, 11:55 PM~6922732
> *:cheesy: YUP DIECAST  GOOD EYE
> *


i want a 4 door one


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

going to walmart 2moro to pic some kits up :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Haven't gotten very far at all on mine.

Only cut and hinged the trunk.

I'm calling this one "THE GROCERY GETTER"


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2007, 09:14 PM~6922903
> *Haven't gotten very far at all on mine.
> 
> Only cut and hinged the trunk.
> ...



good luck on foiling hope u have a clear can right next to you while your doin it lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 10:19 PM~6922945
> *good luck on foiling hope u have a clear can right next to you while your doin it lol
> *


???


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

count me in


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2007, 10:46 PM~6923591
> *???
> *



a can of clear cause the side trim tends to not stick very well


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: 
mock up with the interior in :cheesy: 
























engine compartment









started adding the bare metal too


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lookin sick king :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 7 2007, 12:17 AM~6923767
> *lookin sick king :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro. a lil too drunk now to continue foiling, ahh i'll finish it in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 6 2007, 11:20 PM~6923782
> *thanks bro. a lil too drunk now to continue foiling, ahh i'll finish it in the morning :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: i hear ya :biggrin: gotta start color sanding mine cause i gat a grip of F.L.A.!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Am I in time to get in on this one?
















I may or may not change this body to have the stock early 80s look, haven't decided yet.

Phil


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Here Is Mi Tierra i named it that cause my nephew said the green and blue marbleized roof and hood looks like teh earth :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 6 2007, 11:36 PM~6923874
> *Am I in time to get in on this one?
> 
> 
> ...



the 7th is the last day to have the entries in by so u had all day  cant wait to see what u gonna do with the lac :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

didnt do to much today... 
-just hinge the trunk
-cut the holes in the front for the hood hinges
- test fitted the speakers
- made my batt. rack and going to make my pump rack.
-looking at the different color flock to see what color i'm going to paint it...
-sanded the whole car down,getting ready for primer

working at a steady pace....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NICE MONTE BEANS.


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

ok here is my progress i now it is late but yeah i am bord and having problems so i am building 


here is the body painted candy lime green

 rest painted 

 start of teh interior 

 more of interior

 dash

 under carrage i might do sum more deatil on it

that is it for now boys enjoy


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 7 2007, 06:07 AM~6924422
> *NICE MONTE BEANS.
> *


thanks


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: this is gonna be cool - like a flashback to the 90s with all the sidekicks and trackers :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 7 2007, 02:08 AM~6923722
> *count me in
> 
> 
> ...




and damn king of rims :thumbsup: that interior is blinding


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 7 2007, 12:13 PM~6925802
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup: this is gonna be cool - like a flashback to the 90s with all the sidekicks and trackers  :biggrin:
> and damn king of rims  :thumbsup: that interior is blinding  *


thanks bro


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

SO DOES THIS END AT THE END OF FEBRUARY OR THE END OF JANUARY??????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ends febuary first i belive


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Would it not end on feb 28th
cause the next build off does not start til march...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

this will end on the last Day of Feb. !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SWEET!! CAUSE I AM GOING TO NEED THAT EXTRA TIME!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Saweeeeeeettttttt


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i have my kits in the mail to bad they didnt get here in time


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 8 2007, 03:49 PM~6934290
> *i have my kits in the mail to bad they didnt get here in time
> *



This is a just for fun build off anyways ! Go ahead and build it as if you were in this ! As soon as you get it start building and try to get done before March 1 ! Juust Have fun with ! Look over the the Build off Calender and ready for the next 1 you want to enter that way you have the kit you want to build all ready on hand so you make the the enter deadline !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

this mcba stuff is getting out of hand.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

WELL, THIS OPENING A CAR UP IS ALOT OF WORK, BUT I AM GOING TO TELL YA, THIS THE MOST FUN BUILDING, I HAVE DONE YET!! THE PASSENGER SIDE JAMB IS ABOUT DONE AND I THINK IS PRETTY CONVINCING, AND I HAVE THE TRUNK JAMBED AND HINGED!! I THINK I AM GOING TO SMOOTH OUT THE UNDERSIDE OF THE DECKLID TO KIND OF HIDE THE TUBING FOR THE HINGE WORK!! ANY SUGGESTIONS OR CORRECTION LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

nice work....^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nice work shannon----jams look great! do the doors fit well? good work on the hinges, the left side looks like it needs to be bent in slightly to match the other! great work tho


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the doors fit just about perfect, they will get hinged tomorrow!! the trunk hinges are bent almost identical its just the angle i took the pic!! its alot of work, but its a blast though!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

NICE WORK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

painted and foiled  
putting on the emblems tommorow


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 FUCKIN CLEAN!!! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 11:49 PM~6939968
> *:0 FUCKIN CLEAN!!! :0
> *



X2 very nice as usual Twinn.


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

ok i am done i might pu tthe stickes on tomorow still thinking about doing the strips ehtehr black or silver dont knoww yet has been a good build cant bbelive it only took me a few days only 5 nights working on it and it is done will put up pics tomorw


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

wow great work every one...

I finally opened up the box last night and started to do a little work...
it is only in primer but at least it is started...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 7 2007, 03:19 AM~6924067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were do u get this at?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 9 2007, 12:48 AM~6939962
> *painted and foiled
> putting on the emblems tommorow
> 
> ...



NICE....IT'S THAT PHOTOETCH WEY? :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies

si wey :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 9 2007, 08:56 AM~6941275
> *thanks homies
> 
> si wey :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

I JUST WANNA SAY ALL YOU GUYS ARE FUCKING AMAZING WITH ALL THE DETAIL WORK YOU GUYS ARE DOING!!!!! IT ALL LOOKS GREAT GUYS!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Jan 9 2007, 07:39 AM~6941190
> *wow great work every one...
> 
> I finally opened up the box last night and started to do a little work...
> ...



plymoth fury?? lowrider? :0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

alright right door is hinged, and starting to work on the left door, then off to hinging the hood!! any suggestions or tips, please l;et me know!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

clean work!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i hate this build off the nomads back in teh pool :angry:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE NOMAD FELIX!! MY HINGE WORK IS ALL DONE EXCEPT FOR THE HOOD AND FINISHING THE JAMBS!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Niceee M/C Looking Bad Ass! :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice progress guys 


things are comin together on the benz

got the foil all done 









interior almost ready to get put together (s.d. in the headrests
 )









and slowly working on the motor


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

that benz is sick!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

I done my caddy apple 

I foil it 2day and paint my venil top


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

clllllleeeaaaann, is the color candy apple or caddy apple?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

alex low, that paint is killer!! can you tell me how you did it??


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow again ... lots of r great progress... some really nice builds 
coming out of this one...

here is my First coat of
Red Metal Flake...Needs a wet sand and some clear...
I ran out of paint so hopefully I can find the same colur or i will have to 
start over...


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

candy apple****

a gold base whit a clear red over it I use tamya paint


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet bro!! i appreciate it!! that color is killer!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

all im doin right now in the YODA is finnishing up the interior and this baby will be done...is it ok to spray clear coat over decals.. or what can i use? please let me know.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

its ok to spray clear over decals but give them like 24 hrs to dry other wise they will start moving around on ya  

i learned that 1 the hard way


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

THANKS FOR THAT TIP I DID NOT KNOW THAT...


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Alright, now that the build off with 65 is done and over with I got back to work on my Caprice! Last night I finished up the interior....did a lil detail work on the dash and put down some dark blue carpet! After that I started on some foiling all the trim! I did a quick mock up and notice that my front grill looks like someone crashed it! lol....its all dented up on the top edge..Is there any way to fix this or should I just use a different grill? Or perhaps try and make a custom one? 


























So far I am really loving this build, I tried some things I have never done before and though the results are'nt the best I don't think they are that bad for a first attempt! It can only get better from here! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

looks good Day 1


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Everything looks good so far ! For the grill just refoil it !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 03:04 PM~6953690
> *Everything  looks  good  so  far !  For the grill    just  refoil it !
> *


Lookin good everyone. So far I've hinged the hood and trunk and it's in primer. I keep everyone posted.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

My 1st Daily driver is 
OH ! And This is #2 for 2007 ! LOL! </span>


<span style=\'color:red\'>DAMN I LOVE BUILDING !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 
nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I love the wheels on that mini!!!! I seen it in the background of another pic but never payed no attention to it.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: clean daily mini :thumbsup: 
i like the 2tone looks very natural on the car


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 11 2007, 03:26 AM~6958565
> *:thumbsup: clean daily mini  :thumbsup:
> i like the 2tone looks very natural on the car
> *


x2 color looks good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that color combo looks perfect on that ride

nice wheels :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YA, LOVE THE COLOR COMBO!! WHAT ARE THE WHEELS FROM MINI???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 10 2007, 01:10 AM~6949711
> *:thumbsup: nice progress guys
> things are comin together on the benz
> 
> ...



damn I never seen this until now! Badass bro!!


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

I started and finished this car on 12/29


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YESTERDAY WAS A SLOW DAY OF BUILDING FOR ME BUT, I FINISHED THE RIGHT DOOR JAMB, AND HAVE THE INTERIOR DOOR PANEL FITTED SO IT LINES UP WITH THE REST OF THE INTERIOR WHEN THE DOOR IS CLOSED!! I ALSO GOT THE ENGINE BLOCK AND FRAME AND REAREND PRIMERED AND READY FOR A SPLASH OF COLOR!! LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

well done bro its lookin sick!!!


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

A lil sumthin for next month...


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jan 11 2007, 08:03 AM~6959658
> * A lil sumthin for next month...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 What U want For Teh Engine :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jan 11 2007, 10:04 AM~6959662
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where can i get some of those steering wheels from?


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 9 2007, 12:48 AM~6939962
> *painted and foiled
> putting on the emblems tommorow
> 
> ...



what color is that? looks good. i would like to try some cobalt blue over that.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 11 2007, 08:22 AM~6958905
> *YA, LOVE THE COLOR COMBO!! WHAT ARE THE WHEELS FROM MINI???
> *


The wheels came from the pro shop rides magazine diecast daytona ! But I got these from From DOC! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

COOL, THANKS MINI!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ALRIGHT, THE JAMBS ARE BUILT AND ITS TIME TO SPRAY SOME PRIMER ON THEM SEE WHERE I NEED TO FILL AND SMOOTH BEFORE I THROW SOME PAINT ON THIS BEAST!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 11 2007, 02:36 PM~6961737
> *ALRIGHT, THE JAMBS ARE BUILT AND ITS TIME TO SPRAY SOME PRIMER ON THEM SEE WHERE I NEED TO FILL AND SMOOTH BEFORE I THROW SOME PAINT ON THIS BEAST!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MODELTECH!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS BRO!! THIS IS THE FIRST TIME FOR ME OPENING AND HINGING A KIT, AND I AM LOVING IT!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn modeltech you are gettin down on this build 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

and i like the 67 79blues looks like a drivable restoration canidate :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Jan 11 2007, 11:07 AM~6959676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both come with the Yellow '67 Impala.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

the kit by amt?
My walmart isnt selling those kits anymore! :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

there isnt one truck in this is there?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 11 2007, 07:29 PM~6963713
> *the kit by amt?
> My walmart isnt selling those kits anymore!  :angry:
> *


Hit up Beto, he may still have some.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES+Jan 11 2007, 08:58 AM~6959626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like that, perfect daily. Ripped seats and all. Nice job making it look shitty! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

just showing some progress on the daily driver. was looking for a whiter look. i shot it with snow white pearl by hok but it looks like pewter. gonna strip it back down and give it another shot. the interior is gonna be butter just needs details foil and decals.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 11 2007, 08:55 PM~6964909
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good. i remember those flooding the strip in the late 90's feels like 
deja-vu


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

HELL YEA, lownslow Looks awesome!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 11 2007, 09:55 PM~6964909
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

damn he pulled out the tracker! i remember those too, that looks dope, how are you going to pose it?


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

just postin some minor progress on the m.c. did some flocking on interior. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 12 2007, 12:14 AM~6967051
> *damn he pulled out the tracker! i remember those too, that looks dope, how are you going to pose it?
> *


its a RAV 4 i think i might pose it like that


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 11 2007, 09:55 PM~6964909
> *
> 
> 
> ...



not that is tight

NOT A TRACKER :biggrin: 

but sure reminds me of those days


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Well got the engine all done...

Quick question how do you make the plug wires...
what material do you use?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, monte is primered, and going to need some good sanding!! i got the the frame rearend and engine with gold base coat before i spray a diluted orange pearl over it!! the engine isnt pictured!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im in the final stages more pics to come when i get the rest together 









had to do a bit of hackin to get the wheels to fit in there right but i like it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn That looks bad ass!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

looken good


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks guys i still got some more to do to wrap her up and then get some outside pics 

this is the first tamiya kit ive ever built and man im telling ya i love the way the kit went together everything fits very tight and goes together great 
i'll be picking up more of them in the future im sure :thumbsup:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 12 2007, 01:11 PM~6970153
> *im in the final stages more pics to come when i get the rest together
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , cant go wrong with black and gold, those aremy c.c. colors :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

the only thing i didnt do was the plates because it has the german plates and holders 
im not sure if im gonna put them on or not 
i was gonna do fla plates that said getpaid but i gotta get some ink for my printer 

anyway here are the pics 

























also put a stereo in the back area cause you gotta have tunes in your daily right ? :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thats SICK STILDOWN!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

sl on wires, looks great bro, def different thats for sure  

im diggin the subs behind the seats too


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah thats a nice Mercedes stilldownivlife. I think its good that you did not put the german plates on cause you will never see a Benz on D's in germany


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres what I got done so far. I havent had much build time on this one. Heres a couple of quick pics. They arent the best but ill get better ones soon. 
The motor is together and weathered. I decided to make it look a little dirty, after all it is a daily driver right. The interior is also coming together. Check it out!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that cedes is tight homie, and drnitrus, that car is coming along nicely, keep um coming homies!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jan 13 2007, 10:02 AM~6977346
> *that cedes is tight homie, and drnitrus, that car is coming along nicely, keep um coming homies!
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 13 2007, 10:44 AM~6977259
> *Heres what I got done so far.  I havent had much build time on this one.  Heres a couple of quick pics.  They arent the best but ill get better ones soon.
> The motor is together and weathered.  I decided to make it look a little dirty, after all it is a daily driver right.  The interior is also coming together.  Check it out!!
> 
> ...


damn, looks good, tight squeeze, hope u dont have n e legs rollin this one


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i like that weathered motor d looks real :thumbsup: 

thanks for the comments guys 
i think i still got enough time left for daily #2 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 12 2007, 04:22 PM~6971656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That vato be suspect rolling some wheels like that  :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: yeah thats why i wanted to do plates that say getpaid

this car to me is like ...im a bigtime dope man and i dont give a sht who knows it :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

just primed #2 :cheesy: 









kit i grabbed a walmart the other day saw they came out with a caddy donk 2

this is the chrome undies that come with the kit 









dont worry its not gonna get the enormus wheels uffin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 13 2007, 01:06 PM~6977561
> *damn, looks good, tight squeeze, hope u dont have n e legs rollin this one
> *


 :biggrin: 
yeah i noticed that just as i was postin git up


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

cleared it and added the emblems...DAMN ITS FUCKEN COLD TODAY :angry: 
































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nice color choice bro!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 13 2007, 08:20 PM~6980501
> *cleared it and added the emblems...DAMN ITS FUCKEN COLD TODAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome.......i'm diggin the color....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

update suspension done interior tommorrow


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

put thephoto etch grill on..it was a bitch these caprices have some crappy grills i checked my other boxes and were all the same :angry: it should be tucked in a little more but thats the way its going to stay  :angry:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: lookin good twinn & lownslow :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

keep up the good work everyone,
they're all turning out good.
:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 14 2007, 12:28 AM~6982406
> *put thephoto etch  grill on..it was a bitch these caprices have some crappy grills i checked my other boxes and were all the same :angry: it should be tucked in a little more but thats the way its going  to stay   :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: DAMN TWINN LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

almost finished... it was my first time using foil so it looks a little sloppy but ..
not to bad for my first time....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

looks good i like that. Did you foil the seat inserts? the frame looks good too!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got Mine in paint....I'll let it dry for like 2 days, then the foil starts....


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 14 2007, 04:11 PM~6985327
> *Got Mine in paint....I'll let it dry for like 2 days, then the foil starts....
> 
> 
> ...


thats sexy looks good


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that 58 is fucking rad! i have to start mine soon! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyCaddy (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 14 2007, 03:11 PM~6985327
> *Got Mine in paint....I'll let it dry for like 2 days, then the foil starts....
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin That color bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks........Appreciate it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

im done


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 14 2007, 01:55 PM~6984880
> *looks good i like that. Did you foil the seat inserts? the frame looks good too!
> *



yes i did ... i though it would blend nicely... once the whole model is together...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Those are sick models so far!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got the thinned down orange pearl sprayed on the frame and drive train for the 70 monte today!! i wish the sun was out today to show how this color dances with the gold base under it!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

color looks good bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Lookin good all of Them


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*well here is my finish truck.. i hope everyone likes it..please tell me what u all think of it..this is my very serious build off..*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 15 2007, 06:27 PM~6995797
> *well here is my finish truck.. i hope everyone likes it..please tell me what u all think of it..this is my very serious build off..
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD. IF IT WAS REAL I'D DRIVE IT


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

wheres yo hedlightes


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i would put them on but i wont want the glue to run and get all over the head lights.. it happen to the other grill i have..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 15 2007, 07:39 PM~6995889
> *i would put them on but i wont want the glue to run and get all over the head lights.. it happen to the other grill i have..
> *


use school glue


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks good bro, mine was almost done but i fucked up the paint so now its more intricate. I opened one door and the trunk today.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

that truck is badass i love it...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hell yea, nice lookin truck!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

r them decals or u paint them on...?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 15 2007, 09:31 PM~6997630
> *r them decals or u paint them on...?
> *



There decals from a another hilux kit i have the radical one..

i would also like to thanks for every one who comment me on this build this is one of my best ones so far..i probally wont put the headlights on but i dont know yet...GOOD LUCK TO THE OTHER CONTESTENTS


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 15 2007, 10:45 PM~6997760
> *There decals from a another hilux kit i have the radical one..
> 
> i would also like to thanks for every one who comment me on this build this is one of my best ones so far..i probally wont put the headlights on but  i dont know yet...GOOD LUCK TO THE OTHER CONTESTENTS
> *


i was about to say, damn good detail on the flames, but their decals...  looks good, tho, i think ot set it off your gonna need ur head lights.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work import! lookin real good! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks linc


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Since I'm waiing for parts I'll post up a daily driver if it's not too late.





































oneyed


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's mine so far. This think took me all day today to foil. This has been the hardest model I have ever foiled.

Felix....I feel you on this one!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


























I should have this one finished off this week....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice! :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Foil job Look good

oneyed


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Whats up guys Im new here but Ive been looking for a place like this for a couple of months now. Hopefully some of you can help me out every now and then. Hope to meet some of you ... Happy New Year


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

sweet foil job.. wish mine turned out that nice...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 16 2007, 12:09 AM~6998471
> *Here's mine so far.    This think took me all day today to foil.  This has been the hardest model I have ever foiled.
> 
> Felix....I feel you on this one!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :0 :0 CLEAN :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 16 2007, 12:20 AM~6998557
> *:biggrin: Whats up guys Im new here but Ive been looking for a place like this for a couple of months now. Hopefully some of you can help me out every now and then. Hope to meet some of you ... Happy New Year
> *


WELCOME


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 16 2007, 01:20 AM~6998557
> *:biggrin: Whats up guys Im new here but Ive been looking for a place like this for a couple of months now. Hopefully some of you can help me out every now and then. Hope to meet some of you ... Happy New Year
> *



Welcome to LIL :cheesy:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 11 2007, 08:07 AM~6959676
> *:0 What U want For Teh Engine :biggrin:
> *


Car's almost done-just got to finish up the trunk


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

JUST A QUICK UPDATE PIC!! THIS IS THE WAY THE UNDERNEATH WILL LOOK!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: some nice rides coming out 

here is my daily #2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I got 80% of my engine done and the body is in the garage drying 










only thing i really need to do now is get the craigers foil it and clear and lil details here and there then shes done :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

finally a paintjob im happy with :uh:

it took 3 trys to get it right but here it is


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres the body and the chassis together 










i dont think it looks to bad for being repainted and dumped into brake fluid 3 times


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

good job felix


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 16 2007, 09:58 AM~7001208
> *good job felix
> *



thanks scooby dooby doo!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:tears:  
wtf I put my clear and check how the paint come :uh: 

now I need to buy anoder caddy apple and gold base 

I work for take out all the paint whit easy off :angry:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

man you can wetsand it 
just make sure you use like 1000grit or 1500 grit 
and do it real soft :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

looks good.... now it is time for some foil...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Jan 16 2007, 11:13 AM~7002082
> *looks good.... now it is time for some foil...
> *


yep :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin hot zack!! and i will have your package in the mail tomorrow bro!! had to get a bigger envelope!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2007, 11:18 AM~7002148
> *lookin hot zack!! and i will have your package in the mail tomorrow bro!! had to get a bigger envelope!!!
> *




Cool


and the color on your frame came out nice!!!! and i like how u kept the belly black like a street car


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

appreciate it bro!! ya, i have to keep telling myself its a daily driver!! lol!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2007, 11:21 AM~7002192
> *appreciate it bro!! ya, i have to keep telling myself its a daily driver!! lol!!
> *




peanut butter guts would look niiicee!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

like a tan???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2007, 11:34 AM~7002313
> *like a tan???
> *



yess :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

exactly what i have in my hand right now bro!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres a little of my progress. Its not much right now but its comin along.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

man, you got skills!! the weather is awesome, looks like the real thing!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 nice detail!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2007, 03:59 PM~7003249
> *man, you got skills!! the weather is awesome, looks like the real thing!!
> *



*X2*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NITRUS CAPRICE LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks guys trying to get it all finished up.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

those are some really nice 
builds, keep up the good work.

:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i cant stop staring at that undercarige dnitrus 
man i think you win and its not even together yet :thumbsup: 

man i gotta get some of that weathering stuff


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

that chassie looks HORRIBLE!!!

















Lovein it though hahaha

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

did some foiling inside not too detailed but i'm trying to get the hang of it again.










painted some wheels pearl white to match the paint.










was trying easy-off to strip it but it didnt work to good, going to try castrol super clean now.:guns: :guns:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 16 2007, 01:58 PM~7003236
> *Heres a little of my progress.  Its not much right now but its comin along.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE IT'S TO GO TO MIDAS AND GET THAT CATALYTIC CONVERTER REPLACE HOMIE. AND ALSO CHECK YOUR VALVE SEALS TOO MUCH CARBON OUT THE TAILPIPE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOOKS FUCKIN' GREAT


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 16 2007, 09:55 PM~7006534
> *LOOKS LIKE IT'S TO GO TO MIDAS AND GET THAT CATALYTIC CONVERTER REPLACE HOMIE. AND ALSO CHECK YOUR VALVE SEALS TOO MUCH CARBON OUT THE TAILPIPE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOOKS FUCKIN' GREAT
> *


you hit that right on the head. I put in a little exta effort to make those stand out.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is just a quick pic of the interior, still needs alot of detail painting and the floor flocked yet!! in the back ground is a better pic of my year long build!! the doors will be opened and putting ford lightning engine and front and rear suspension!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lookin tight brotha!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the sun came up and shined on the nomad lol


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SPARKEL, SPARKEL!! YOU ARE GOING TO GO THREW ABOUT 2 TO 3 SHEETS OF BMF THIS WEEK ALONE, BY THE TIME YOU GET YOUR RIDES CHROME FOILED BRO!! LOL!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 17 2007, 07:46 AM~7010323
> *SPARKEL, SPARKEL!! YOU ARE GOING TO GO THREW ABOUT 2 TO 3 SHEETS OF BMF THIS WEEK ALONE, BY THE TIME YOU GET YOUR RIDES CHROME FOILED BRO!! LOL!!
> *


lol i know i gotta finish up the 58, monte, this, and i gotta save some for the 57:uh:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

looks great


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good as hell Z

Doc that weathering under that car is the shit!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 17 2007, 11:34 AM~7010685
> *lookin good as hell Z
> 
> Doc that weathering under that car is the shit!
> *


Thanks Homie!!


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Heres some updates on my shit, ignore the paint, i fucked up hard.... lol it gettin stripped off as soon as i go to crappy tire. 



















Its my first time opening up doors and the trunk so it dosnt look to great right now lol.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 17 2007, 08:34 AM~7010685
> *lookin good as hell Z
> 
> Doc that weathering under that car is the shit!
> *



thanks travi!


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Cut the interior open now :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

well i dont think i won anything for daily driver...there is so many good build tho...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

What do you guys think of this side to side?

















sneak peak


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 18 2007, 12:54 PM~7022642
> *What do you guys think of this side to side?
> 
> 
> ...



that looks sick :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: this ride is off the hook d :thumbsup: 
id def go with the side 2 side ....so gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

man, badass!! the stance is great!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

my shiots all scratched up :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: plates should say 2bdrivn :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nice ride doc its got the gangsta lean!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nitrus that is reallly clean i like it a lot----zack same bro, great work, on the undies too!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LET YOUR SHOULDER LEAN!...LOOKS GOOD NITRUS :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies!! More pics soon

Lookin good Zack :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 03:07 PM~7022774
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PUT SHOCKS ON THE BITCH! LOL LOOKS ZACKERI :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yo guys lookin real good!! i spent the day painting all the little parts and pieces should have some pics tomorrow!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! 


OK this plate is for th e Crip Cruzer Marniate built 











This 1 is for DOC's caprice !










And this 1 is for Felix !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 02:13 PM~7023378
> *LOL!
> OK  this  plate  is  for  th e  Crip  Cruzer  Marniate  built
> 
> ...


I Like It but it Needs To Be NV Plate Homes!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 04:13 PM~7023378
> *LOL!
> OK  this  plate  is  for  th e  Crip  Cruzer  Marniate  built
> 
> ...



SWEET!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

If Mitch ever finishes a kit i made to plates for him ! 


















lol! :roflmao:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

how did you make those mini???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 02:20 PM~7023428
> *If  Mitch  ever  finishes  a  kit i  made  to  plates  for  him !
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DID I DO THAT ! 


LOOK I AM A FUNNY !


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

How did you make them plates Mini? I would'nt mind gettin me some Kansas ones!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 18 2007, 08:50 PM~7025217
> *How did you make them plates Mini? I would'nt mind gettin me some Kansas ones!
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 07:08 PM~7025360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

those plates are nice! :biggrin: you got any for canada?  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 18 2007, 09:09 PM~7025376
> *:cheesy:
> *




























here you go King !


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 07:17 PM~7025466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh fuck....I just got a woody :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 18 2007, 09:10 PM~7025383
> *those plates are nice! :biggrin:  you got any for canada?   :biggrin:
> *


there are a few Provadence for Canda ! Which 1 are you in ?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Beautiful B.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 18 2007, 09:21 PM~7025500
> *:0 oh fuck....I just got a woody :biggrin:
> *



Well you asked for it !


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 07:27 PM~7025542
> *Well  you  asked  for  it !
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 18 2007, 09:25 PM~7025531
> *Beautiful B.C. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

can you do a complete LIFESTYLE???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

can some1 post a pic of what floc looks like


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 18 2007, 09:28 PM~7025562
> *can you do a complete LIFESTYLE???
> *



It dont look right !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 18 2007, 06:28 PM~7025562
> *can you do a complete LIFESTYLE???
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

where do yall make these liscense plates


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 18 2007, 09:40 PM~7025659
> *where do yall make these liscense plates
> *


In prison :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 18 2007, 06:43 PM~7025679
> *In prison  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 18 2007, 09:43 PM~7025679
> *In prison  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 06:45 PM~7025706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 08:08 PM~7025360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Hell yeah...I am gonna print them bitches off! Is there a program you use or something? I got that Testors decal kit...I think you can make plates on there but i am not sure. I am gonna try later...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 09:48 PM~7025727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 18 2007, 06:54 PM~7025779
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



here scoob u can put this on all your rides


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 10:02 PM~7025826
> *here scoob u can put this on all your rides
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 10:02 PM~7025826
> *here scoob u can put this on all your rides
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I got 2 for him Felix !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 07:07 PM~7025873
> *LOL!  I  got  2  for  him  Felix !
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


heres for marinate


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Mini can you make me a CALI plate that says "LEMNDRP" FOR MY 60'???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 10:09 PM~7025886
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> heres for marinate
> 
> ...


Bro ! I hook marinate up with alot plates already ! I let him post those !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 18 2007, 10:10 PM~7025892
> *Mini can you make me a  CALI plate that says "LEMNDRP" FOR MY 60'???
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 07:11 PM~7025899
> *Bro  !  I  hook  marinate  up  with alot  plates already !  I  let  him  post  those !
> *





do u use sticker paper or decal paper cause ima hok my printer up and try to get it runnin again lol havnt used it in months cause i ran outta ink lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 10:07 PM~7025873
> *LOL!  I  got  2  for  him  Felix !
> 
> 
> ...



















:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 07:13 PM~7025911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHH SHHITTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!..LOL THANKS!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 18 2007, 10:16 PM~7025943
> *AHHHHH SHHITTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!..LOL THANKS!!!!
> *


Fred thats the newest plate to 60 ! the next plate is 63 i like this 1 ! 










its 69 !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 07:19 PM~7025962
> *Fred  thats  the  newest  plate  to  60 !  the  next  plate  is 63  i  like  this  1  !
> 
> 
> ...


COOL. I LIKE THE YELLOW. IT MATCHES THE CAR. WHEN I PRINT IT OUT, HOW MUCH DO I HAVE TO SCALE IT DOWN?


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 18 2007, 10:10 PM~7025383
> *those plates are nice! :biggrin:  you got any for canada?   :biggrin:
> *


How about this one?


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 10:31 PM~7025587
> *It  dont  look  right  !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 18 2007, 10:21 PM~7025977
> *COOL. I LIKE THE YELLOW. IT MATCHES THE CAR. WHEN I PRINT IT OUT, HOW MUCH DO I HAVE TO SCALE IT DOWN?
> *



Save the pic of the plate ! then open it with paint go to imagas , the hit Stretch and make you 100, 100 like 25 25 ! On my comp i do 22,22 and the look prefect on my rides !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 07:31 PM~7026056
> *Save  the  pic  of  the  plate ! then  open it  with  paint go  to  imagas , the  hit    Stretch and  make  you  100, 100  like  25  25 !  On  my  comp  i  do  22,22  and  the  look  prefect  on  my  rides !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

sweet, I'll try that, btw when I saw the kentucky plate, I HAD to do this lmao


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like this one


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well I finally got a little progress, got paint on it 30 min ago, its supposed to come out like a light maroon on the can but it was shot over pearl white so it came out real light, I like it though. It will have a sandy beige top and interior, with a simple two pump street setup. I'm going for the typical low budjet street cruiser I see around my way all the time, decent paint and rims, nice setup nothing to fancy.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good bro!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 09:09 PM~7025886
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> heres for marinate
> 
> ...



MINI YOU NEED TO MAKE FOR THIS KID THAT SAYS "STEP IT UP"...CAUSE YOU AIN'T ON MY LEVEL FOOL....TO TELL ME TO KICK ROCKS.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2007, 06:05 AM~7028895
> *MINI YOU NEED TO MAKE FOR THIS KID THAT SAYS "STEP IT UP"...CAUSE YOU AIN'T ON MY LEVEL FOOL....TO TELL ME TO KICK ROCKS.
> *



:0 :roflmao: i put kickrocks cause u started sayin it and now everyone says it lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

oh fuck all those plates are hilarious


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

well after a small chemical reaction.... 
i stripped the roof and we are on round 2.... 

all primed and ready ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got all little pieces and parts painted yesterday and doing some assembly work today!! the tranny will painted aluminium, and i will bmf the oil pan and tranny pan as well as the rearend cover!! the body will be sanded and re primed today and hopefully monday or tuesday will be painted!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here, are some goodies that i picked up for the monte!!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

thanx MINI. :biggrin: 
you the man :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

what do you guys think - im kinda not sure which wheels to go with 

















i already painted the spokes but could use them on another car 
and the big rims kinda look good on this 1 (without the retarded huge lift) :dunno: 

here is a pic of the interior thats just about wraped up (gucci baby :tongue: )









gotta do more detailing to under the hood and its almost ready for final assembly :cheesy:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

wires, unless you add some green to the dubs


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

wires


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

DUBS


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like both sets of wheels on there, but I'd go with the wires myself. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say go with wires


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i say the dubs b/c the body and the color u painted it is looking good with the dubs but just my 2 cents


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 11 2007, 08:26 PM~6964685
> *just showing some progress on the daily driver. was looking for a whiter look. i shot it with snow white pearl by hok but it looks like pewter. gonna strip it back down and give it another shot. the interior is gonna be butter just needs details foil and decals.
> 
> 
> ...



ok i couldnt sleep tonite so i decided to fuck with the m.c.

i finally got it stripped and shot it again.

i loved the color. its exactly what i was trying to do the first time. a white pearl 

feel free to comment:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

my bad posted too soon

here it is:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I have always liked this body style ! Keep up the work ! 


Have you thought about a roof color ! I would keep it close to the intierior color ! 

Heres 1 i built and sold BETO!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2007, 11:30 AM~7038921
> *I  have  always  liked  this  body  style  !  Keep  up  the  work !
> Have  you  thought  about  a  roof  color !  I  would  keep  it  close to the  intierior  color !
> 
> ...


  

-this m/f is clean!!! 

- I LIKE THE M.C. BODY STYLE TOO. ONE OF MY FAVORITES.

-I'M THINKING ABOUT DOING THE TOP IN VINYL WHITE PAINT. GIVE IT THAT REAL VINYL LOOK. I DID THE INTERIOR IN BUTTER TO BRING IT TOGETHER WITH THE GOLD FOILING AND THE GOLD WHEEL. :biggrin: 

- MAYBE ONE DAY I CAN START SELLING MY BUILDS ON HERE TOO.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's the interior for the pink 58'. I'm titling this one "Grocery Getter", a classic that a mom would cruize to the store with baby in. :biggrin: 

I haven't cleared the dash yet, but here it is:
















Just smooth tan leather with pink pipping and yes, that's a car seat in the back.

Here's the plate for this one too:









Everyone's doing a awesome job..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 thats fuckin nice!! :thumbsup: nice touch with the carseat


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: diggin the babyseat mkd
and the paint looks clean on the monte bonified :thumbsup: 

im gonna go with the wires on my 94 imp :dunno: they're already painted 
should have some more progress pics tonight or tommorow


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 20 2007, 04:08 PM~7040410
> *:thumbsup: diggin the babyseat mkd
> and the paint looks clean on the monte bonified  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



PRECIATE THAT. WILL SHOOT CLEAR TONITE HOPEFULLY :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

heres where im at still needs some minor detail and to paint the hood and rear taillight section,


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

twinn i like that color on the caprice, turned out realllly clean.



mk that baby seat is cool man, really diggin that!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 21 2007, 10:28 AM~7044762
> *heres where im at still needs some minor detail and to paint the hood and rear taillight section,
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sick bro....paint is perfect :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love the glasshouse twinn :thumbsup: 
but i always love all your builds .......so clean


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

A lot of nice work goin on guys

Heres where I am at


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 fuckin nice deatil!! :thumbsup: is that a ipod?? :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

yup !
you should drop a lowrider man logo on that hat and trim it with some gold


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 21 2007, 03:02 PM~7046004
> *:0 fuckin nice deatil!! :thumbsup: is that a ipod?? :cheesy:
> *


2 ipods :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 21 2007, 03:04 PM~7046021
> *2 ipods :0
> *


  Im I blind?????? I only see one


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 21 2007, 04:04 PM~7046021
> *2 ipods :0
> *


dude thats for the seatbelts theres only one


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

love the lead hammer nice touch


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NITRUS LOOKS GOOD HOMIE....TWINN DOING TO MUCH!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 20 2007, 03:30 PM~7040213
> *Here's the interior for the pink 58'.  I'm titling this one "Grocery Getter", a classic that a mom would cruize to the store with baby in.  :biggrin:
> 
> I haven't cleared the dash yet, but here it is:
> ...




SWEET LOVE THE CARSEAT!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 21 2007, 04:02 PM~7046004
> *:0 fuckin nice deatil!! :thumbsup: is that a ipod?? :cheesy:
> *


yes it is and there is only one lol


thanks homies


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats some bad ass detail DrNitrus :thumbsup: 


Everyones doin' a damn fine job


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

AWESOME NITRUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> Should I go with Color matched pink centers on the wheels, or keep it classic chrome??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

paint the spokes!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I would leave it just as is all chromes go great with all the chrome on that side nice foil job g! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn thats lookin' killer MKD!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

drnitrus and mkd comming along nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

im dign that car seat mkd looks bitchn homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanx guys, appreciate it. I don't know what i'm gonna go with on the wheels.......I love the chrome so I'll prob. go with them. I've never painted spokes. It kinda sux cause if you do and don't like it, then your screwed, specially with pink.... :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i think you cant go wrong with all chrome on that 58 man :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

go with cragers or supremes will look cool with that color

but d'z looks good to :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 21 2007, 07:09 PM~7047249
> *i think you cant go wrong with all chrome on that 58 man  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> > Should I go with Color matched pink centers on the wheels, or keep it classic chrome??
> 
> 
> 
> -KICK ASS FOIL JOB, ALSO DIIGEN THE COLOR. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So here's where I'm at as of tonight. The clear is all on, the suspension front and rear is done. Just lowered. Hey it's the womans daily and who knows if she knows how to hit the switches, so I just gave her a little lowering job. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'll be finishing this up this week hopefully.


































Thanx for the compliments guys. Everyone is doing a sick job. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice stuff everyone!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

almost done with daily #2 named it blowin dro :cheesy: 
no flash under a hobby light ----- kinda reminds me of under street lights


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good bro, I might have to do my '94 up after I'm done with the '64.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hell yea, Lookin real good Stilldown. I like that alot!!! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

MKD904, did you hinge the hood or just have the wire to hold the hood open??? cause if it is just to have the hood open thats a good idea!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS TO MINI I WAS ABLE TO SAVE MY FLOCKING JOB!! INTERIOR IS JUST ABOUT COMPLETE NOW!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 21 2007, 09:24 PM~7050596
> *So here's where I'm at as of tonight.  The clear is all on, the suspension front and rear is done.  Just lowered.  Hey it's the womans daily and who knows if she knows how to hit the switches, so I just gave her a little lowering job.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll be finishing this up this week hopefully.
> ...


Love the color! Car is too nice to be a daily for me... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Lookin Good Everyone


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

no cruiser skirts?  



> > Should I go with Color matched pink centers on the wheels, or keep it classic chrome??


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 20 2007, 03:32 AM~7038072
> *my bad posted too soon
> 
> here it is:
> ...


when can we see it with the rims 
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ISH_@Jan 22 2007, 03:33 PM~7055315
> *when can we see it with the rims
> :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



tonite fukker!!! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 22 2007, 02:05 PM~7055080
> *no cruiser skirts?
> *


i got plans for them....don't worry :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 14 2007, 08:10 PM~6986473
> *im done
> 
> 
> ...


that does look like something i would se in my hood where the rims cost more than the car :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 22 2007, 08:15 PM~7057788
> *that does look like something i would se in my hood where the rims cost more than the car :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


michigan has cars :uh:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

-only a mock-up no tdone yet.
-did some foiling, i only did pass. and top. need to do driver side.
- here's a couple of shots. let me know what you guys think of the progress so far.





























-and a few shots of the interior. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that is lookin clean as hell... i dont care much for gold, but its lookin really good with that white


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 22 2007, 11:40 PM~7059891
> *that is lookin clean as hell... i dont care much for gold, but its lookin really good with that white
> *



- i'm not into gold either but i had to put those old ass wheels to use :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 15 2007, 06:27 PM~6995797
> *well here is my finish truck.. i hope everyone likes it..please tell me what u all think of it..this is my very serious build off..
> 
> 
> ...



* I THINK I NEED TO ADD SOMETHING MORE TOO IT BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT PLEASE HELP ME!!!*


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 22 2007, 11:42 PM~7059914
> * I THINK I NEED TO ADD SOMETHING MORE TOO IT BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT PLEASE HELP ME!!!
> *


bigger rims, 22's back, 20's front :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 22 2007, 11:43 PM~7059927
> *bigger rims, 22's back, 20's front :dunno: :biggrin:
> *



- x2 and maybe a lil bit of foiling


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Just a little Update for my daily Driver. Just shot some pearlized base this weekend and scratch built some skirts. What do you guys think??? should I add some trim ( scallops ) to the skirts or leave them smooth ???


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

importmadness some foil and home head lights lol


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*working at a nice pace
so i finished the hood and trunk hinges...*



























*starting them young....lol.. my baby..*









*primered..*




































paint this week and interior and start putting it together...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YOU ARE BUSTED BEAN NOW I SEE WHO BUILD'S ALL YOUR CAR'S..  
YOUR BABY.!!!!!!!

LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

looking good BONAFIDE!!!!!! you need some 155/80r13 tires though.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 23 2007, 02:12 AM~7060641
> *YOU ARE BUSTED BEAN NOW I SEE WHO BUILD'S ALL YOUR CAR'S..
> YOUR BABY.!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*dam..... the jig is up...sorry i get help building my models...   *


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: diggin that monte bonafied - love the white on gold especialy the white spokes in those gold ds

showrodfreak that ride looks badass - but i would add a lil somethin to those skirts :thumbsup: 

and damn drasticbean you are really puttin in work on this monte cant wait to see it in paint :thumbsup: does your daughter do paint 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 23 2007, 01:17 AM~7060673
> *looking good BONAFIDE!!!!!! you need some 155/80r13 tires though.
> *



thanx, i just got some from beto. i will probably put them on the monte. i noticed that those old school tires dont look good either.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 23 2007, 08:37 AM~7061519
> *:thumbsup: diggin that monte bonafied - love the white on gold especialy the white spokes in those gold ds
> 
> showrodfreak that ride looks badass - but i would add a lil somethin to those skirts  :thumbsup:
> ...



preciate that stilldown


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 23 2007, 12:55 AM~7060033
> *Just a little Update for my daily Driver.  Just shot some pearlized base this weekend and scratch built some skirts. What do you guys think??? should I add some trim ( scallops ) to the skirts or leave them smooth  ???
> *


I'd add the scallops, give it just a bit more detail.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just some detail painting on the interior and it will be done!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

- looks good modeltech.
- got any close-upson the dash, it looks nicely detailed


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

to be honest that is about as close as i can get with this camara!! i havent done any of the gauge painting yet!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD MODELTECH!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 23 2007, 12:48 PM~7063230
> *LOOKS GOOD MODELTECH!
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

A QUICK PEEK, AT THE BASE COAT!!! LET THIS DRY OVER NIGHT AND THEN SPRAY THE THINNED ORANGE PEARL OVER IT!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 23 2007, 03:51 PM~7064172
> *A QUICK PEEK, AT THE BASE COAT!!! LET THIS DRY OVER NIGHT AND THEN SPRAY THE THINNED ORANGE PEARL OVER IT!!
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 23 2007, 09:37 AM~7061519
> *:thumbsup: diggin that monte bonafied - love the white on gold especialy the white spokes in those gold ds
> 
> showrodfreak that ride looks badass - but i would add a lil somethin to those skirts  :thumbsup:
> ...


i'm trying to get back into it... first model since 5 year ago....


i think i'm going to teach she how to paint tonight.... start her off at age 3....
but she will need a breathing mask.....


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 23 2007, 03:02 PM~7064229
> *i'm trying to get back into it... first model since 5 year ago....
> i think i'm going to teach she how to paint tonight.... start her off at age 3....
> but she will need a breathing mask.....
> *



- i have a lil one too he's four. gonna have to put him to work soon. he thinks they are toys. :angry:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GAWD DAMN IT!!!!!!!! DOES EVERYBODY HAVE THOSE TAMIYA PAINT STANDS OR WHAT???????????? >=(..LOL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 23 2007, 01:18 PM~7064336
> *GAWD DAMN IT!!!!!!!! DOES EVERYBODY HAVE THOSE TAMIYA PAINT STANDS OR WHAT???????????? >=(..LOL
> *



i know huh :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 23 2007, 03:38 PM~7064500
> *i know huh :angry:
> *


muey chingon i know huh....george lopez!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HERE IS A LITTLE MORE PROGRESS!! SORRY ABOUT THE BAD PIC!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 23 2007, 01:42 PM~7064519
> *muey chingon i know huh....george lopez!
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 23 2007, 12:05 PM~7062829
> *I'd add the scallops, give it just a bit  more detail.
> *


Kool ....I will ......thanks


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 23 2007, 08:37 AM~7061519
> *:thumbsup: diggin that monte bonafied - love the white on gold especialy the white spokes in those gold ds
> 
> showrodfreak that ride looks badass - but i would add a lil somethin to those skirts  :thumbsup:
> ...


 orale sure will.....thanks


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

*HERES A COUPLE OF PROGRESS PICS. YOU GUYS MIGHT NOT LIKE THE WHEELS. LET ME KNOW WHT YOU THINK. 



































































THE BODY IS IN PAINT.

TRING TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND SIMPLE WHIT THIS ONE.*


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

I receve my candy paint for repaint my cougar into one week


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 22 2007, 06:43 AM~7052230
> *MKD904, did you hinge the hood or just have the wire to hold the hood open??? cause if it is just to have the hood open thats a good idea!!
> *


I hinged the hood and the trunk. The hood is already opened, but I wanted it hinged. 


Thankx for all the compliments everyone.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*my painter*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 23 2007, 10:16 PM~7068349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

frame mostly built and all jambs are painted!!! let me know what you think???


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: cool to see all these rides coming together 

lookin good everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

damb everyone is going all out on the interiors.. sweet work


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

THATS A NICE LOOKIN ENGINE PANCHO. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

all right she is all painted!!! now i just need to put everything together!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I havent had a chance to build my stang cuz winter snow. Owell once I start it i post pics in another topic. Goodluck to the winner


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 24 2007, 02:06 PM~7072248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Everyone is doin a great job.

Model Tech the color is really nice.

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY Can i say something ?

To me i see alot of show cars or weekend riders being built ! This build off was to be a daily driver ! Something that you just jump in and go about the day in ! 

I see some real nice rides being built that dont fit that type of car that you would roll to the mall in and leave in the for 3 hours then jump in in the rain to go get a newspaper and a box of condums cause the lady freind was coming over after work ! 

See what i mean ! I see car that you would be to proud to park next to a mud hole or by the bridge so a damn bird could shit on it why you were in the factory putting in a hard days work earning money to build that Show rod , weekend cruzer ! 

This is a car that could be on the street everyday ! 










This could stay dirty for a week ! Could be something the lady could take to get dinner !

And this would be a weekend cruzer show car 











and this would be a show car ! 











Is it me or does anyone else see the same thing ?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 24 2007, 08:29 PM~7076137
> *HEY    Can  i  say  something  ?
> 
> To  me  i  see alot  of  show  cars  or  weekend  riders being  built !  This  build  off was  to  be  a  daily  driver !  Something  that  you  just  jump in  and  go  about the  day  in !
> ...


i thought the same awhile back but didnt say nothing cuz i thought i would have stirred somethin up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 09:32 PM~7076172
> *i thought the same awhile back but didnt say nothing cuz i thought i would have stirred somethin up
> *


WELL THANKS ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 24 2007, 08:36 PM~7076216
> *WELL  THANKS !  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: sure did... i never see alot of these cars on the road n e ways... lol.. a daily would be like a bubble caprice, newer body style cars, g-bodies, mini trucks, etc... i never see n e older cars around here... deff, not as a daily


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

cool, thats fine i will pull mine out of the build off then!!! i just started building, and didnt want to slow down!! can i enter a quick build 90's impala then???


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 24 2007, 09:03 PM~7076454
> *cool, thats fine i will pull mine out of the build off then!!! i just started building, and didnt want to slow down!! can i enter a quick build 90's impala then???
> *


keep what ya got, dont change it up now... thats why i had mini say it n not me :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, i still have till the end of february right!! i will pick another kit up tomorrow that is a newer car and start it as well then, but still finish the monte, if you guys say i can???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

shit i'll just buy a truck and build that and hook up the trailer to it and throw the nomad on the back of that then :uh:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, there ya go zack!! thats what i will do to!!! sorry guys, this is only the second lowrider i have attempted and i was having a blast opening shit up and doin alot things i havent attempted before, i lost track of reality i guess!! but, shit i am still havin fun weather i am "butt hurt" or not!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 24 2007, 09:28 PM~7076764
> *ya, there ya go zack!! thats what i will do to!!! sorry guys, this is only the second lowrider i have attempted and i was having a blast opening shit up and doin alot things i havent attempted before, i lost track of reality i guess!! but, shit i am still havin fun weather i am "butt hurt" or not!!
> *


just keep buildin, dont listen to mini  :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i would drive this bitch everyday LOL!
finished by the way


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 09:29 PM~7076781
> *just keep buildin, dont listen to mini  :roflmao:
> *



ya, dont worry your not going to knock me out of buildin no way!!! this has been to much fun over here!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 24 2007, 09:33 PM~7076835
> *ya, dont worry your not going to knock me out of buildin  no way!!! this has been to much fun over here!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey didi when is the model show this year in indi???


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 24 2007, 09:37 PM~7076903
> *hey didi when is the model show this year in indi???
> *


im not to sure, id ask ryan (1ofakind)


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks!! i am wanting to go this year!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Daily Driver...........hummm ?????????? I drove my 73 Impala everyday. It was HOK Candy Blue, slammed , electric shaved doors, wire wheels....Custom upholstery with swivel chairs??? Yes it was Custom !!!!!! and I drove that Bitch everyday and every other bitch wanted a RIDE... LOL If I can find a still picture I'll post it. Daily Driver....hummm ????? There are a lot of killer cars being drove daily


oneyed


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 24 2007, 10:55 PM~7077107
> *Daily Driver...........hummm ?????????? I drove my 73 Impala everyday. It was HOK Candy Blue, slammed , electric shaved doors, wire wheels....Custom upholstery with swivel chairs??? Yes it was Custom !!!!!! and I drove that Bitch everyday and every other bitch wanted a RIDE... LOL    If I can find a still picture I'll post it.  Daily Driver....hummm ?????  There are a lot of killer cars being drove dailyoneyed
> *


x2


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got the interior done, just need to lay the switchbox on the seat


----------



## MRE-50L (Jan 25, 2007)

This is just a couple ive done over the years , Been tryin to get back in to it again .


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I have noticed the show car finish on some of these builds too. It looks bad ass but I think it might be a little much for me. If it looks that good I wouldnt drive it everyday cause I wouldnt want if it gettin fucked up.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i just cant bring myself to put a shitty paint job on a car!!! lol!! my real daily beater is an 89 buick park ave, i only drive it back and fourth to work but it shines and has no rust!! but, i understand what you all are saying!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 16 2007, 02:58 PM~7003236
> *Heres a little of my progress.  Its not much right now but its comin along.
> 
> 
> ...



i know i just got back into this after five years but i have to agree with mini on this one i also had a full custom car in the past and beleive me it can be a daily but you sure ass hell wish you had a fuggin four baggin hoodoo when it got chippped by a rock that came off of the 18wheeler in front of you!!!
this is what i think a dailyshould look like from underneath drntrus did an excelent job on his undies to prove that this car is driven everywhere with out any worries.
not trying to stepon any toes but just giving my .02.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 25 2007, 10:02 AM~7080351
> *i know i just got back into this after five years but i have to agree with mini on this one i also had a full custom car in the past and beleive me it can be a daily but you sure ass hell wish you had a fuggin four baggin hoodoo when it got chippped by a rock that came off of the 18wheeler in front of you!!!
> this is what i think a dailyshould look like from underneath drntrus did an excelent job on his undies to prove that this car is driven everywhere with out any worries.
> not trying to stepon any toes but just giving my .02.
> *


thanks homie. thats exactly why i took this aproach for this buildoff. a couldnt afford to push a daily that had a frame off resto :biggrin: 

if i had a show quality car it would only come out on sunny days here and there


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 25 2007, 08:20 AM~7080169
> *I have noticed the show car finish on some of these builds too.  It looks bad ass but I think it might be a little much for me.  If it looks that good I wouldnt drive it everyday cause I wouldnt want if it gettin fucked up.
> *


people People PEOPLE... you only live once ......So what if it's nice. If you died tomorrow what good was it to have it in the first place. That would be sad if you didn't enjoy it. You never know when you tiime is UP. Our buddy Ricky Couch was 47 ??? food for thought


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 25 2007, 09:08 AM~7080378
> *thanks homie.  thats exactly why i took this aproach for this buildoff.  a couldnt afford to push a daily that had a frame off resto :biggrin:
> 
> if i had a show quality car it would only come out on sunny days here and there
> *



I under coated mine every six months :scrutinize:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 25 2007, 12:35 PM~7081419
> *I under coated mine every six months :scrutinize:
> *


 its all good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 25 2007, 12:32 PM~7081390
> *people People PEOPLE... you only live once ......So what if it's nice. If you died tomorrow what good was it to have it in the first place. That would be sad if you didn't enjoy it.  You never know when you tiime is UP. Our buddy Ricky Couch was 47  ???  food for thought
> *


and i never said i wouldnt enjoy it :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 25 2007, 11:32 AM~7081390
> *people People PEOPLE... you only live once ......So what if it's nice. If you died tomorrow what good was it to have it in the first place. That would be sad if you didn't enjoy it.  You never know when you tiime is UP. Our buddy Ricky Couch was 47  ???  food for thought
> *



x2, i can literallysay been there done that, but try driving this in houston (a city with unpreddictable weather) every day. hno: 
not really considered a daily driver, if ya cant drive in the rain or snow.


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2007, 06:23 PM~6964665
> *I like that,  perfect daily.  Ripped seats and all.  Nice job making it look shitty!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


I let the car sit outside for 2 weeks after I built it to help give it that look.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Ya, there is no way that if i had this car in 1:1 that i would drive it everyday!! so, i will pick something else up tonight, but i am still going to finish this build and here are some progress pics of it!! 


some pics in the sun to show the color a bit more!!




















and here it is with the interior and doors fitted back up!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

nice work bro!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ALRIGHT I JUST WRAPPED THE INTERIOR UP!! SORRY ABOUT THE BAD PICS, MY CAMARA DOESNT TAKE VERY GOOD CLOSE-UPS!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 25 2007, 01:31 PM~7083114
> *ALRIGHT I JUST WRAPPED THE INTERIOR UP!! SORRY ABOUT THE BAD PICS, MY CAMARA DOESNT TAKE VERY GOOD CLOSE-UPS!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick man......keep it up.


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 24 2007, 09:55 PM~7077107
> *Daily Driver...........hummm ?????????? I drove my 73 Impala everyday. It was HOK Candy Blue, slammed , electric shaved doors, wire wheels....Custom upholstery with swivel chairs??? Yes it was Custom !!!!!! and I drove that Bitch everyday and every other bitch wanted a RIDE... LOL    If I can find a still picture I'll post it.  Daily Driver....hummm ?????  There are a lot of killer cars being drove daily
> oneyed
> *



:thumbsup: Thats what I'am talkin bout! Drive that bitch till the wheels fall off! But anyways I got my car done will have pics up soon...I had to wait to get it back from a show I had it in. For those who have seen my progress pics it has a patterened out paint job. If it was a real car I'd drive that bitch every day!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 25 2007, 07:44 PM~7086290
> *:thumbsup: Thats what I'am talkin bout! Drive that bitch till the wheels fall off! But anyways I got my car done will have pics up soon...I had to wait to get it back from a show I had it in. For those who have seen my progress pics it has a patterened out paint job.  If it was a real car I'd drive that bitch every day!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dude,how did u makethat?or did it come from the kit?i need one for my 92 imp...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 25 2007, 07:54 PM~7086387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if ur shits 10x's better than mitch's wouldnt u be able to make that :dunno: im sure mitch wont have no problem pullin a nice dash off... :uh:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

- FOILED THE FRONT END:









- AND THE REAR END: 
- GONNA PUT SOME TEXAS PLATES ON IT COURTESY BY MINIDREAMS :biggrin: 



















- PUT IT BACK IN THE BOOTH FOR SOME CLEAR:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 23 2007, 01:17 AM~7060673
> *looking good BONAFIDE!!!!!! you need some 155/80r13 tires though.
> *


- HERE YA GO MODELSIVLIFE LOOKS, WAY BETTER THAN THOSE OLD SKOO LOW 
PRO W.W.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

PARESCO PUTA! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

looking good bonafied :thumbsup: new tires definatly make it look better


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 26 2007, 12:49 AM~7089859
> *PARESCO PUTA! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 25 2007, 11:49 PM~7089867
> *looking good bonafied  :thumbsup: new tires definatly make it look better
> *


X2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i know that 77 monte has that ajustable undercarrige take a pic of it wth the front locked up like that and the back all the way lowered 


it looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 26 2007, 12:55 AM~7089930
> *i know that 77 monte has that ajustable undercarrige take a pic of it wth the front locked up like that and the back all the way lowered
> it looks good :thumbsup:
> *



- MAN I REALLY CANT ADJUST IT ANYMORE. THIS WAS JUST A QUICK BUILD SO I GLUED IT DOWN AND LEFT IT AS IS. LIKE I SAID IN MY THREAD IM JUST TRYING TO GET A FEEL FOR IT AGAIN.

- BUT MY NEXT BUILD FOR THIS YEAR I BELEIVE MINI SAID IT WILL HAVE TO BE A CONV. OR T-TOP I WILL TRY TO REPLICATE MY OLD CAR. SO I'M GONNA TRY AND DO SOME WORK ON THE UNDIES ON THAT ONE

- THANX FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS EVERYONE


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got the frame finished and the wheels cut and drilled to tuck nice under the wheel wells and got the body fit to the interior tubb, for minor adjustments!! comments and or critisim please!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 25 2007, 08:54 PM~7086387
> *
> 
> 
> ...



do what


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thats badass modeltech


here is my 94 impala finished up 









i'll get some more pics of it later


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SWEET!! ALL LOCKED UP!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> got the frame finished and the wheels cut and drilled to tuck nice under the wheel wells and got the body fit to the interior tubb, for minor adjustments!! comments and or critisim please!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

update...did a little airbrushing , but still need to touch up and add a name plus updated the skirts too.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 27 2007, 12:47 AM~7099902
> *update...did a little airbrushing , but still need to touch up and add a name plus updated the skirts too.
> 
> 
> ...


damn, nice airbrush job...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 27 2007, 12:49 AM~7099914
> *damn, nice airbrush job...
> *


Thanks
still need a few things before I shot candy orange and yellow. I'm probably taking it off the daily driver list.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 27 2007, 12:47 AM~7099902
> *update...did a little airbrushing , but still need to touch up and add a name plus updated the skirts too.
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit......That looks bad ass homie....  
great job.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey doc Please PM me on how you made those guages for your impala!

thanks alot!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

they were a decal that came with the kit. its the snap tite police car kit


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thats nice drastic :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 28 2007, 03:30 PM~7108801
> *thats nice drastic  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

- finished my daily m.c. nothing special just kept it clean and simple.










- bootie shot:










- nose shot:










- close-up, didnt black wash it still need to get it from the hobby store.










- a couple of interior shots:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Update ...still need to touch up the hood and shot a couple more layers of clear.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

lookin good man.........


Came out clean Bonafide.....


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 29 2007, 09:57 PM~7123208
> *lookin good man.........
> Came out clean Bonafide.....
> *


Thanks MKD


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn thats a sexy color


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good and I love the colors ShowRod :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the Kudos Bigg C and Did I...............still need touch ups and more clear

oneyed


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice color combo


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

loving that paint 4sure showrod :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

time is runnin out for this build so far all are looking great


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 30 2007, 05:37 AM~7126338
> *time is runnin out for this build so far all are looking great
> *



we got a whole month :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

right on zack!! here is some progress on my 70 monte from today got the dist. all wired today!! let me know what you think?? i also took another shot of the interior!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn Modeltech THat ride is Lookin TighT!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 30 2007, 04:24 PM~7129962
> *Damn Modeltech THat ride is Lookin TighT!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

WOW NICE MODELS. DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF THEY MAKE A 74' MONTE CARLO MODEL


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jan 30 2007, 03:29 PM~7130013
> *WOW NICE MODELS.  DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF THEY MAKE A 74' MONTE CARLO MODEL
> *


 No, but theres A RESIN BODY MADE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL IM NOT GOING TO FINISH. I LOST PARTS TO IT. BUT HERES APIC WITH PAINT.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 30 2007, 08:16 PM~7133328
> *No, but theres A RESIN  BODY MADE
> *


really where


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jan 30 2007, 10:57 PM~7134446
> *really where
> *


PM sent


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, a quick mock-up of the engine compartment after detail painting!! i have to chrome foil the outside yet, but, this boyd orange pearl (enamel) is takin for every to dry, but its close, and then about 3 coats of clear and everything will be put together!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

that look dam good homie


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

Man I taught u everything u know!!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 3 2007, 04:07 PM~6893890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:uh: 
sigh


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well, guys this has been a fun build, but it is time for me to bow out!!! i have learned alot from this build that i will use on all of my next builds!! but, the body of the monte is toast!!!! i can laugh about it know but earlier i was well beyond pissed!!! i was told that i could put the body in the oven for ten minutes or so at 160 degrees with no problem!!! WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she is toast!!! have some compasion i put alot in this build!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0

Who n Da Hell Told U U Could Put Plastic in Teh Oven :angry:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Dame Dude I feel for you. You can use a food dehydrator not an oven. Who told you about the oven.

Hey P.M me I'll send you a Body. Just pay for shipping cause I'm on a tight budget this month.

Laterz Don

p.s. you still have a month


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

homies, i feel like an idiot, one of the guys that works at the hobbyshop and has been building for 20 years told me this!!! should of known!! but, i used that boyd orange pearl which is an enamel, and it just wouldnt totally dry, and i wanted to get it foiled and cleared!! appreciate don, ya i will pm you!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn shannon-----sorry to hear that bro---that sucks!!! looked great up till that point though!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

R.I.P monte carlo


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

live and learn!!! its called patients, and i didnt exercise them this time around!! had plenty of time to let air dry a little more!! oh, well i will try to get another body!! cause i aint gonna quit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 31 2007, 09:15 PM~7143284
> *live and learn!!! its called patients, and i didnt exercise them this time around!! had plenty of time to let air dry a little more!! oh, well i will try to get another body!! cause i aint gonna quit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




- thats the spirit!! man thats fugged up that someone with 20 yrs of experience would telll you to put plastic in an oven. thats just not right. that pisses me off too cause i probably would listen to someone like that too. well hopefully you can get this kit that showrod is sending you done in time.
- good luck and keep ya head up!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

u should take it to the store show it to him and be all like "THANKS"


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, i will!! but, i should have used alittle more common sence!! you know we bake real cars at 160 degrees for 40 min, and they have plastic inside, plastic moulding and nothin happens to them, but, i just didnt think about the melting propertys for styrene!! show rod freak stepped up and is going to send me a body, once he gets my money order, so how ever long that takes i will have the body in my hand and go at it again, and make it evan better this time, i learned from the old body, and i think i will try to figure out how to hinge the doors so they open like a real car!! see, this is going to work out after all!! in the mean time i will get my other builds for this years build offs, rounded up and ready to go!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 31 2007, 08:24 PM~7143363
> *u should take it to the store show it to him and be all like "THANKS"
> *


X2


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like i won't be in this contest cause i don't have that much time to build my car


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT A DUMB FUCK!!!!!!!!! I'D MAKE THAT BITCH BUY ME ANOTHER KIT OR GIVE YOU ONE!!!!!!!!!!! GOES TO SHOW YOU THAT NOT ALL BUILDERS WHO SAY THEY'VE BEEN BUILDING FOR YEARS KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THEIR TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!1 SUCKS MAN. I USED THE SAME EXACT COLOR AND PAINT AND NEVER HAD PROBLEMS WITH IT DRYING.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 31 2007, 10:24 PM~7143363
> *u should take it to the store show it to him and be all like "THANKS"
> *


aint that the truth

tell him thanks for the great advice


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i appreciate the support guys!!! i am not to worried about it!! i just learned to ask the real builders here on lil from now on!!! i got another body and i will just build this body that much better!!! plus it will keep me building till the drop-top hollywood build!!! peace!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry Shannon,but now u can make a cool junkyard diorama


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, guys thanks again for all the support!! but, there is no time to lick my wounds got the new body this morning and allready have it cut out and smoothed down and i am workin on the hinges as i am writing this!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 1 2007, 12:34 PM~7148372
> *ok, guys thanks again for all the support!! but, there is no time to lick my wounds got the new body this morning and allready have it cut out and smoothed down and i am workin on the hinges as i am writing this!!
> 
> 
> ...


that paint on the destroyed monte's nice :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks, now i need to lay it on the new body the same!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 1 2007, 12:43 PM~7148428
> *thanks, now i need to lay it on the new body the same!!!
> *


nice. what color is it. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

its boyd orange pearl thinned way down over a gold base!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 1 2007, 12:59 PM~7148592
> *its boyd orange pearl thinned way down over a gold base!!
> *


:thumbsup: i'm trying to find a paint for my El Camino :biggrin: so this on my list out of alot of others


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

her's a better pic when the sun was hitting it!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 1 2007, 01:08 PM~7148660
> *her's a better pic when the sun was hitting it!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn modeltech that sucks ...i know you were putting in some work on that ride and it looked great 

:thumbsup: but 2 thumbs up for not letting it get you down and jumping on the 2nd body :thumbsup: that car will be badass finished


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

this time dont put it in the OVEN!!!! You dont need to show us your Betty Crocker impersonation


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 1 2007, 02:23 PM~7148781
> *this time dont put it in the OVEN!!!!  You dont need to show us your Betty Crocker impersonation
> *


X2
:roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ha, ya no oven this time!! well a little more progress today, got the trunk jambs built and the hinges built, it looks 100 times better this time around what do you all think??? this time around i will box in the tubes on the trunk!!


before rebuild, on original body!!










on new body!!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

looking good....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice work. i wish i could get the money to do that :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

what do you mean get the money??


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 1 2007, 03:01 PM~7149546
> *what do you mean get the money??
> *


cause i would have to go out and buy the tubeing


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the tubing was 1.99 for a 3 foot long piece and the wire was 1.50 for 3, 3foot long pieces!! so for 3.50 you can hinge a whole lot of cars!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Anyone have pictures of there door hinges i cant figure those out...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

there ya go s-10 one of the better pics!!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=250603&st=400


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thanks homie!


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Alright....i know today is the 1st...but I did finish my Caprice on time, but due to fact that I changed shifts I was'nt able to post up finished pics yesterday but here are a few I'll have more detailed ones up later. So grab ya lighters and get ready for some Blueberry Yum Yum!  


















Like I said I'll have some interior shots up later on....I am off today and still have'nt adjusted to this 3rd shift shit....sucks sleepin during the day its like I miss out on alot of shit!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks good man!! you still have the rest of this month bro!!!


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 2 2007, 09:25 AM~7156043
> *looks good man!! you still have the rest of this month bro!!!
> *


No shit! Damn I thought it ended at the end of Jan....well shit! lol...oh well its finished anyways, I finished it a week back so i could take it to a local show.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice work man... now you have another month to build another one..


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Feb 2 2007, 09:41 AM~7156112
> *Nice work man... now you have another month to build another one..
> *


If I could enter another one I would....but I don't think Mini would allow that. Oh well, I am gonna be pretty deep into my Monte project, gonna open her all up...cut the roof off, I wanna really step it up on this one!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

cool, post it in its own thread!! i wanna watch this!!


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: will do! I already got some work done...will take some pics today too! Only thing I don't like about it was the fact that I could'nt get the front LS clip, but I plan on cutting the stock grill out and making a custom one.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

there is alot of threads in here with that being done try some of mr.biggs threads!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

did some work today. Vinyl roof has color now, engine done. Gonna clear tomorrow then wetsand and wax later in the week. Still gotta do a setup yet.
































So hows it looking? Looks like everyone in this build is making damn good progress.
Big Phil


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

are you going to paint the engine compartment red also?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Naw, gonna be flat black, I'm going for that low budget daily driver look. Just gonna get a set of clean chrome wires on 520s, and to go for that real low budget look its gonna have all black pumps


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

do the seats look too shiny? I shot them with some dull coat to try and tone them down some. Only excuse I can think of is the owner must have armor-alled them :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

anyone have a good picture of a pump with the dump and slowdown installed and plumbed that I can use for reference? TIA


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey dr Nitrus where can i find a insturment guage decal like the one you used?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got the Hood & Trunk finished. Foiled the emblems on um and cleared um. Mounted the doors and panels. This one's about wrapped up.


































Got the rear lights mounted also....

Everyone is doing a good job.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOVE THAT 58!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 2 2007, 06:58 PM~7160468
> *LOVE THAT 58!!
> *


thanx homie
:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Feb 2 2007, 06:07 PM~7159447
> *Hey dr Nitrus where can i find a insturment guage decal like the one you used?
> *


the only place i know of is with the kit. both the taxi/fire chief and the cop car kit have the same gauge cluster decal. 


if mine wasnt already glued on i would scan it on decal paper and send it to you....


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 2 2007, 07:56 PM~7160459
> *Got the Hood & Trunk finished.  Foiled the emblems on um and cleared um.  Mounted the doors and panels.  This one's about wrapped up.
> 
> [/albums/h180/mkd904/DSC03514.jpg[/img]
> ...


Nice Clean Build MKD904


oneyed


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: me2 love that 58 
super clean job on the foil :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 2 2007, 06:58 PM~7160468
> *LOVE THAT 58!!
> *


X2


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUCKERS BAD ASS MKD!!!!!!!! VERY CLEAN AND REALISTIC. LOVE IT.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

*Updates I add a mural to the trunk and really shine this Baby up. I also did touch ups on the hood.*


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Woke up early for a sunday so I started building. Got the trunk built up, setup layed out and 1 of 4 dumps built and drilled out. I need a nice clear picture of how a pump is plumbed and wired with 2 dumps on it PLEASEEEEEEEE!!!!!!








Will be a chrome wire, I just had a gold one laying in front of me at the time.








I think it may be about 1/32" too long so I'll have to fix that.
phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I had to see how it looked in the body


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

shot the last coat of paint, will clear wednesday and wetsand/wax on saturday.
the top will need one more coat when all is said and done.
























This is probably the stance I'm gonna go with, for some reason I like the turning wheel look when locked up.
phil


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

QUESTION CAN I STILL ENTER CAUSE MY MODELS ALMOST DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23+Feb 4 2007, 12:01 PM~7171357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 4 2007, 11:21 AM~7171451
> *:uh:
> *



AHH BUT THIS WEEK WHEN I GOT MY MODEL I DIDN'T THINK I WOULD BE ABLE TO ENTER CAUSE IT USALLY TAKES ME 3-4 WEEKS TO DO ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got a rack built, its a little crude now but once its painted and the pumps/batteries are in you won't notice


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 4 2007, 12:08 PM~7171809
> *got a rack built, its a little crude now but once its painted and the pumps/batteries are in you won't notice
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

WELL I FINISHED IT. IT HAS A SILVER BASE COAT WITH CANDY APPLE RED FINAL COAT. FOR MORE GO TO MY THREAD TO SEE THE UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got the interior in....just gotta do the motor and the rest of the chrome..........


















Good Job everyone.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE 58 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 4 2007, 07:36 PM~7174248
> *NICE 58 :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah x2 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 4 2007, 07:22 PM~7174162
> *Got the interior in....just gotta do the motor and the rest of the chrome..........
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 4 2007, 06:47 PM~7174298
> *hell yeah x2 :0
> *


 :biggrin:. DID YOU SEE MY EL CAMINO


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

That '58 looks bad ass


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 5 2007, 10:32 PM~6915436
> *MY REAL LIFE DAILY IS A 69 CAPRICE.I USED A 70 IMPALA TO KIND OF DUPLICATE MY CAR. THIS IS WHAT MY 69 LOOKS LIKE NOW.PT.#1
> 
> 
> ...


HERES SOME PICS OF MY 69 CAPRICE.


















OK HERE IS MY PT.#2 TO THE DAILY DRIVER BUILD. HOPE YOU LIKE :biggrin: 



















































DIDNT CLEAR THIS ONE :angry: HOPEFULLY ONE DAY ILL GET TO IT


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Both look good man. Great Job.

Thank you everyone for your comments on the 58, appreciate it.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice 58 &70 impalas :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

mkd904 and pancho1969 awesome builds homies!! i got some more progress on the new body from my 70 monte!! jambs are all but done, for the second time, cause of the oven incident!! lol!! should have in primer today and hopefully painted by friday!! and should have no problem finishing by the end of this month!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 4 2007, 08:22 PM~7174162
> *Got the interior in....just gotta do the motor and the rest of the chrome..........
> 
> 
> ...



that is a beautiful '58 man! love the color :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

new body is primmered, and alittle detail sanding and another coat i should have the new body in color friday!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 7 2007, 03:04 PM~7200696
> *new body is primmered, and alittle detail sanding and another coat i should have the new body in color friday!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.....I was hoping you'd redo this body and finish it.


Thank you for the comments guys....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> Got the interior in....just gotta do the motor and the rest of the chrome..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

I need another day... I shouldnt have opened it up lol it was much harder then i figured lol.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: lot of sweet builds going on 

pretty sure i dont have a chance in this 1 
but here is a pic of my 2 dailys all done


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I LIKE THAT BENZ :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking great guys.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

allright i got the gold base on the new body this morning and i am going to let it dry for a few hours and then spray the orange pearl over it!! and then i should back to the same situation a was a week and a half ago!!! lol!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok the new body is painted now to let dry good and foil and then clear!! what do ya think??


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looking good bro


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS BEN!! HERE IS A FUNNY PIC AND PROOF THAT THIS IS THE NEW BODY!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thats crazy shannon lol----whats that frame for in the center? scratch built?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ITS FOR A 65 MUSTANG, DIRT MODIFIED CAR!! THERE IS LIKE 30 PIECES TO THAT FRAME!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I guess its about time to finish this


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I was wounder what happend to those rides!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Feb 9 2007, 07:29 PM~7222356
> *I was wounder what happend to those rides!
> *



The TruckIs Just Waiting On The Undies (but thats not for this contest)

And The Nomad Just Needs Foil And Clear i just Been Laggin LOL


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

HAHA get on it man! id like to see that nomad all completed!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Everyones builds are lookin' killer!

Man, I really wish I could have gotten in on this one.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

comi out awesome everyone


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, So the GROCERY GETTER is done.

Let me know what you think, I always welcome and appreciate all comments....


























































You know I already got it in the case......


















I had fun on this build...Can't wait till the next one.....

M.C.B.A.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THAT 58 TURNED OUT NICE :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

thanx homie


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I'M THINKING ON GETTING THE SAME MODEL :biggrin: TO BUILD


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 11 2007, 09:21 PM~7235533
> *I'M THINKING ON GETTING THE SAME MODEL :biggrin: TO BUILD
> *


It's fun, but the foil is a pain.....lotta fun...I'm going to do a second one cause I got those cruzin skirts from Poppa..........


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 11 2007, 09:22 PM~7235542
> *It's fun, but the foil is a pain.....lotta fun...I'm going to do a second one cause I got those cruzin skirts from Poppa..........
> *


I THOUGHT PUTTTING FOIL ON IT WAS EASY BUT I GUESS NOT. HOW MUCH ARE THE SKIRTS


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't remember......you can't get any right now.........none available. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN  CAUSE AFTER I CLEAN SOME STUFF OUT OF THE FRONT OF MY OHUSE I'M GETTING IT :biggrin: .


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

damb these are some real head turning daily drivers...

Looking more like Sunday Drivers...lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that 58 is off the hook mkd :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

thanx........


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Frame update......still working on the engine


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice frame!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 13 2007, 09:51 PM~7253831
> *Nice frame!
> *


Thanks Pokey and MKD


oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

one more update.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

showrodfreak, what color is that?? looks alot like the color of my 70!! well, last 2 days been drying the paint with my little floor heater should be able to foil and hopefully clear by this weekend!! then its just putting her together!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE FRAME WHAT KIND OF WHEELS ARE THOSE :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 14 2007, 06:54 AM~7257506
> *love the wheels, what are they
> *


 the wheels are pegasus 1115 Gold D's


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 14 2007, 10:18 AM~7258629
> *showrodfreak, what color is that?? looks alot like the color of my 70!! well, last 2 days been drying the paint with my little floor heater should be able to foil and hopefully clear by this weekend!! then its just putting her together!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 It's Tangelo Orange with a pearl white base and Metal specks, but didn't use it on the frame. The frame is just silver base with Hok Tangelo


oneyed


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, cool!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 24 2007, 04:26 PM~7073830
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Dame I was scrolling down this threat and Modeltech's frame looks familiar. LOL


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey, no problem bro!! you just got good taste!! i love the color too!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 14 2007, 03:20 PM~7261056
> *hey, no problem bro!! you just got good taste!! i love the color too!!
> *


 heres the color on the body


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 14 2007, 04:34 PM~7261998
> *heres the color on the body
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :0 :0 :0 :0 

IT'S BEAUTIFUL :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Its gonna look killer homie :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Its gonna look killer homie :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 14 2007, 06:45 PM~7262554
> *Its gonna look killer homie  :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks Rafa


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

well it is finally done... is there a amatuer class in this contest...
lol... anyways
Got the problem with the roof all fixed up...
not sure what made the paint look all blotchy in the pics..

but oh well i will try to get some outdoor pics later...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Good Job Man, getting better with each build.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good blue


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE LOOKING CHRYSLER. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I WILL HAVE IT CLEARED TOMORROW!! I JUST CLEARED THE UNDERSIDE OF THE HOOD THE DOOR JAMBS AND THE UNDERSIDE OF THE TRUNK LID!! LUS I SANDED THE BODY FOR CLEAR!! JUST CLEAR AND FOIL LEFT!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THAT IS LOOKING PRETTY SWEET !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANK YOU SIR!! just want to get the dang thing done so i can start some other builds!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 15 2007, 03:47 PM~7269900
> *THANK YOU SIR!! just want to get the dang thing done so i can start some other builds!!
> *


i feel your pain


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i love this color as well!! that would look tight on a 58 impy!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 15 2007, 02:35 PM~7270332
> *i love this color as well!! that would look tight on a 58 impy!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

My caprice is finished. I didnt get a chance to take good pictures of the finished product yet but hopefully this weekend....Heres some teaser pics.

























finished interior


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet!! cant wait to see the rest of the pics!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

finished interior








[/quote]

That is sick detail homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love the weathering and attention to detail 
you got my vote dnitrus


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am so happy right now!! this is the boyds enamel clear straight out of the airbrush a hour ago!!! it layed down smooth as glass!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN that is lookin wet


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that paint is looking killer modeltech :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks guys i appreciate it!! i wasnt really expecting the boyds clear out of the 1/2 0z bottle to lay down this good!! i tell ya i like the clear!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> i am so happy right now!! this is the boyds enamel clear straight out of the airbrush a hour ago!!! it layed down smooth as glass!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

3 coats!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

WOAH THATS LOOKIN GOOD. IT'S LOOKS LIKE A MIRROR WITH THAT CLEAR ON IT :biggrin: .


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

her it is with a little sun!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Here is my daily all finished up. I am planning on buying a caprice someday so I can cruise here and there. If I ever get it I would hook up a airbag setup, some wires and just clean it up a bit and just riiide. I think it would look something like this. Let me get some feedback!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

wow.....looks really really really good......


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

clean ass caprice,excellent work on the detail :worship: :worship:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 16 2007, 10:16 PM~7282531
> *Here is my daily all finished up.  I am planning on buying a caprice someday so I can cruise here and there.  If I ever get it I would hook up a airbag setup, some wires and just clean it up a bit and just riiide.  I think it would look something like this.  Let me get some feedback!!!!
> 
> 
> *


This has got to be the only car here I've seen in this thread yet that even comes close to comparing to a DAILY DRIVER! Great work Dr.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm with TJay on the Caprice, looks like a true daily driver, but I mean that in a good way. Excellent work Doc!

Shannon, the Monte is lookin' KILLER! Love the paint, keep it up!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

showrodfreak, neither did i!! but, this dam enamel, and laquer clear would make the color coat crack a bit, so i said i will give it a shot since i had screwed one body up, i didnt want to take a chance on this body!! but it still is shinnin as much as it did yesterday and hasnt died done yet!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

here is an example of my daily driver I used to have. I drove this car with murals, killer paint jobs, wire wheels, I under coated my ride every six months to keep it looking sweet, and yes I drove this bitch till the wheels came off too and yes everyday to work and back for 15 years. Not everyone is the same, not everyone would drive a showcar quality car to work and back, not everyone has sunshine 24/7 ................ Daily drive does not have too look like a rusted bucket heading down the freeway. There are people that take care and up keep their cars ??? why I'm posting this NOT all daily drivers are the same.


oneyed


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 17 2007, 05:16 PM~7286669
> * Not everyone is the same, not everyone would drive a showcar quality car to work and back, not everyone has sunshine 24/7 ................ Daily drive does not have too look like a rusted bucket heading down the freeway.  There are people that take care and up keep  their cars ??? why I'm posting this NOT all daily drivers are the same.
> oneyed
> *


Very true man. I built this to show how I would rock my daily. If I had a ride with all the paint and custom work yours had, I defintly wouldnt rock it everyday. I would be too worried about some jackass door dingin it, shooting their shopping carts into it, or someone parallel parking into my bumbers. Thats just me though. That would be more of a weekend ride. At this point in my life I dont have the time, patience, and money to up keep a show/custom car. Thats why I sold my last civic . I would just roll the way I built this caprice. A set of wires, airbag setup, replace the factory stereo parts, and MAYBE a fresh coat of paint and thats it. From there I would just drive it. Thats a badd ass lookin though

Ok back on topic!!


11 days left....time to finish up


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 17 2007, 08:19 PM~7287601
> *That's damn nice, got any pics of the real car? I'd love to see those! PM with them, if you have any on your computer.
> *


 I'm still looking for them. They were taken with a regular still camera.... no digital at the time....LOL


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*HERE IS MY FINISHED MODEL.... I WAS DONE LAST WEEK BUT TO BUSY TO TAKE SOME PICS..
FIRST MODEL AFTER 5 YEARS

MY 1970 MONTE CARLO DAILY DRIVER *


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Sweet Monte drasticbean! Let's see more pics!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MORE COMING 
I WAS NOT happy with the finish model....but oh well.. it is what it is... i think its ok...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 18 2007, 12:06 AM~7288967
> *MORE COMING
> I WAS NOT  happy with the finish model....but oh well.. it is what it is... i think its ok...
> *


Sorry to hear you're not happy with it. Looks fine to me.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*hydro install was done back yard boogie.. i put a gold 2 pump set up with 2 adex and 6 batteries*..









*i had my boys help me change the stock motor and put in a 372.. with some chrome.....*

















*i had my body man shaved the handels and also paint my frame for me.my car was in paint jail for 1 month, my painter was lagging so much..*



































*people are always backing up into my plate,look how bent it is...*









*i shaved my firewall alittle also..*









*i add 2 12' jl audio speakers and a 500 watt amp in the trunk*









*i ordered my dayton from homeboyz..all chrome 13x7 with 155/80/13*




































*my body man did the sunroof for me*









*i had my interior guy change my stering wheel, and my shifter and he did my seats in light green cloth.. with a dark green carpet..*









*well all the hard work paid off, i got my plaque today.. this is who i roll with...*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Very clean Build BEAN ! DOnt see nothing to hate on other then that paint bullshitting ! LOL!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Like I said man, looks good to me!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2007, 02:48 AM~7289148
> *Very  clean  Build  BEAN !    DOnt  see  nothing  to  hate  on  other  then    that  paint  bullshitting  !  LOL!
> *


you dont like my paint.... i need to talk to my painter then... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 18 2007, 02:49 AM~7289153
> *Like I said man, looks good to me!
> *


thanks bro... hey after 5 years.. its fine.... :biggrin: 


i think i rushed my bodyman to finish the job before the deadline... :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

one of these will be for the next build up...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 18 2007, 02:48 AM~7289149
> *:cheesy:
> *


thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 18 2007, 02:50 AM~7289156
> *you dont like my paint.... i need to talk to my painter then... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


YOU SAID THE PAINTER WAS LAGGIN !


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

just a little gathering in my living room


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 18 2007, 03:03 AM~7289191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i need a copy of that 64 to show with this !


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2007, 03:06 AM~7289199
> *i  need  a  copy  of  that  64  to  show  with this  !
> 
> 
> ...


maybe i'll color copy it for you and send it... i'm going to get it laminated this week at kincos


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE MONTE BEAN AND I LIKE THE GATHERING :biggrin: .


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 11:46 AM~7290101
> *get ur money back from ur body man... hes not very straight
> *


i'm going to have a talk with him ...this week...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 18 2007, 11:04 AM~7290181
> *i'm going to have a talk with him ...this week...
> *


:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 18 2007, 03:15 AM~7289230
> *maybe i'll color copy it for you and send it... i'm going to get it laminated this week at kincos
> *


i noticed a BOX caprice in the background....... whats that look like now?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Feb 18 2007, 01:19 PM~7290771
> *i noticed a BOX caprice in the background....... whats that look like now?
> *


box caprice, i dont see one :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 01:55 PM~7290914
> *box caprice, i dont see one :dunno:
> 
> or r u talkin about mini's behind the impala :dunno:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 12:55 PM~7290914
> *box caprice, i dont see one :dunno:
> *


NEVER MIND


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 18 2007, 04:03 AM~7289191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey I heard you guys at drastic have a bike club,any details :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Feb 18 2007, 03:22 PM~7291013
> *hey I heard you guys at drastic have a bike club,any details :biggrin:
> *


no bike club....just one bike.... thats it..


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

looks much better out side.. no blotches... in the paint...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice Plymouth!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: cool build


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 16 2007, 09:16 PM~7282531
> *Here is my daily all finished up.  I am planning on buying a caprice someday so I can cruise here and there.  If I ever get it I would hook up a airbag setup, some wires and just clean it up a bit and just riiide.  I think it would look something like this.  Let me get some feedback!!!!
> 
> *



Badass Doc!! I love it. :cheesy: I'm glad that hood worked for you too.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 19 2007, 04:15 AM~7296038
> *Badass Doc!!  I love it.  :cheesy:    I'm glad that hood worked for you too.
> *


Sure did.

Thanks for coming through homie. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got the Monte sanded and rubbed out, and am foiling right now, and will follow with a good waxing!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW.......beautiful man........


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks great


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

shiny... looks good


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn smooth as glass man :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

WOW MODEL TECH THAT MONTE LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

*saturday night i left my model in my 2nd bathroom cause i was glueing something and today it wasnt in the bathroom... it was near the rest of my models and my driver side wheel was just hanging there.....so noe one know what happened ,everyone said they didnt touch it..but my wife side she moved it but she didnt break it.....

so now i have to re glue my wheel on.....fuck.....*


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 19 2007, 02:45 PM~7298982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that sucks!! you should have told them

WELL I DIDNT JUST DRIVE OFF ON ITS OWN!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 19 2007, 02:03 PM~7299126
> *that sucks!!  you should have told them
> 
> WELL I DIDNT JUST DRIVE OFF ON ITS OWN!!!!!
> ...


MAYBE IT DID. :biggrin: YOU KNOW MY STUFF IS USALLY IN ONE AND THEN ITS IN ANOTHER AND ITS USALLY THE ROACHES THAT DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 19 2007, 10:34 AM~7297893
> *got the Monte sanded and rubbed out, and am foiling right now, and will follow with a good waxing!!
> 
> 
> ...



what paint and clear did u use again bro??? looks damn good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

well i screwed myself by using the boyds orange pearl (testors enamel) so i had to use the boyds high gloss clear!! they were both 1/2 oz jars!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

she is foiled and ready for assembly!! tomorrow the monte will be done!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: WOW THAT LOOKS GOOD MODELTECH


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn drastic dont cry :biggrin: 

na i know what ya mean my brother his wife and daugter came down on vacation and i came into my computer room and she was scooting them accross the table making engine noises....vvrrrrmm
:roflmao: 

i didnt even stop her it was to cute (she is like 3)
i figure i only got one neice and she can do what she wants at my place 
i'll glue them back together or salvage the parts for another build :biggrin: 


clean ass monte by the way :thumbsup: its like a monte showdown


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 19 2007, 08:33 PM~7301139
> *damn drastic dont cry  :biggrin:
> 
> na i know what ya mean my brother his wife and daugter came down on vacation and i came into my computer room and she was scooting them accross the table making engine noises....vvrrrrmm
> ...


thanks.... its glued and fix.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

These will be the last update pics before it is finished!! only thing left is front and rear bumpers, the trunk set-up, and some detail wiring and a good wax job, and refoiling the front wheel opening mouldings!! hope to have finished either tomorrow or thursday!!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NO SHIT ! This is a VERY VERY CLEAN BUILD !


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

very nice... now go for a drive and get some dirt on it...
it is to clean to be a daily driver... unless you own a car wash..

jk it looks great..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Modeltech, looks bad ass man........can't wait to see it finished........great job.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN MODELTECH THAT MONTE LOOKS NICE :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah Shannon, that Monte is lookin' KILLER!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks!! ya, i got a little stupid for bein a daily!! i just got lost into the build, and this is where i ended up!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2007, 11:00 PM~7312536
> *NO  SHIT !    This is  a  VERY  VERY  CLEAN  BUILD !
> *


Hell yeah


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Da hell Da hell yeah I love that Monte Tech nice job.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SAAAWWEEEEEET!!! ITS DONE!!!!!!!! HERE IT IS AND I WILL TAKE BETTER PICS LATER AND POST THEM IN THE 2007 DONE SECTION!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMMMMMMNNNNNN!!! :0 that is a very nice and clean build MODELTECH. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: LOOKS GOOD MODEL TECH :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Beautiful!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AWESOME BRO,SIMPLY FUCKIN AWESOME! GREAT BUILD!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

are they photoetch battery terminals? If yes, who makes them?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

no, just the wire and paint!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: badass :thumbsup: 
super clean man


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet build Modeltech


oneyed


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Monte turned out great Shannon!

All of the builds in this build off look great guys!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

a little progress, nearly done just gotta foil and wire the setup


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin real good!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 24 2007, 02:25 PM~7342913
> *lookin real good!!
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 24 2007, 02:30 PM~7342939
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 24 2007, 04:11 PM~7343087
> *x3
> *


x4 :biggrin:


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Alright heres my shit... 












I shouldnt have cut the doors open for the first time on this thing.... In the pic you cant see all the "primer" thats on it. Whatever tho...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's the final pix of the GRCYGTR. Outside PIX.

Motor








Car Seat








Randum Pix
























My Fav. One









Good luck to all...........4 days left.......


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Revolution909_@Feb 24 2007, 05:21 PM~7343681
> *Alright heres my shit...
> 
> 
> ...



yeah bro, you shoulda jammed em out, or left em closed, but regardless nice build 



MK904 that build is CLEAN im diggin the pink bro!!!!


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Yea... i know... It was lookin good till i tried to 2 tone it... Then i decided to cut it up...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Well good things come to those who wait, and I'm over weight :biggrin: , the original silver paint got damaged 'cause Earl Schieb didn't do good prepwork :angry: so I took my El Camino across town to Macco, and they hooked me up with their top of the line black paint :biggrin: 

















so now the Elco is finished and it looks like this....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice Elco.....the black looks great......another sick build.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 25 2007, 01:38 PM~7347852
> *Nice Elco.....the black looks great......another sick build.
> *


yeah it's a lil dusty cause i was cleaning my garage when i took the pics


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice save KING ! Hows the wedding plans going ?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2007, 01:40 PM~7347862
> *Nice  save    KING  !    Hows  the  wedding  plans    going ?
> *


  everything is on schedule.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE...LITTLE THEME YOU DID....FUCKEN EARL SHIEB


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey homie you finished it, thats the main thing!! and it looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 25 2007, 01:41 PM~7347867
> *NICE...LITTLE THEME YOU DID....FUCKEN EARL SHIEB
> *


shit homie, I know a few muthafuckas out there that are rockin Macco paint jobs with some crazy pinstriping and a gang of clear


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 25 2007, 01:41 PM~7347870
> *hey homie you finished it, thats the main thing!! and it looks good!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, I almost forgot about it 'till my girl asked last night about the buildoff  . shit she's almost done with her chevelle too


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 25 2007, 02:44 PM~7347885
> *shit homie, I know a few muthafuckas out there that are rockin Macco paint jobs with some crazy pinstriping and a gang of clear
> *



I'VE SEEN IT DONE TO...LET THEM SPRAY THE BASE WE'LL PATTERN IT & THE LIST GOES ON! :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 25 2007, 01:45 PM~7347898
> *I'VE SEEN IT DONE TO...LET THEM SPRAY THE BASE WE'LL PATTERN IT & THE LIST GOES ON! :biggrin:
> *


yup yup you know how that goes :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

BAD ASS ELCO!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well, my daily is ready to roll, just gotta slap on a set of tags. While not being the prettiest at least I can finally roll out.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 25 2007, 08:05 PM~7350454
> *looks good
> *


x2


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*dam the black looks gangster.... you gonna run it at the track.... i want to see a burn out in that thing.......*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 25 2007, 09:49 PM~7350313
> *well, my daily is ready to roll, just gotta slap on a set of tags. While not being the prettiest at least I can finally roll out.
> 
> 
> ...


 *it looks beautiful to me.... thats something you can just roll to the store then to your girls house.. and just chill on the blvd with...*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

1 DAY LEFT


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

DAMB IT IS GOING TO BE A TOUGH ONE THIS MONTH... 

Better start a new thread with a poll so we can vote on these...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Feb 27 2007, 04:24 PM~7364940
> *DAMB IT IS GOING TO BE A TOUGH ONE THIS MONTH...
> 
> Better start a new thread with a poll so we can vote on these...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------

